# Pbradely and the red-head ballet girl run away Driveler.



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well tis the Season!!

Congrats Robert


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

fresh air.   ahhhhhhh


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, this works too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Drilever??? What you been drankin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drilever??? What you been drankin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drilever??? What you been drankin


 DUH, off brand Capri Suns................. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 Look it up, there ain't no *correct* spellin for this bunch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drilever??? What you been drankin



No wonder.... 



threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Roller derby distraction


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DUH, off brand Capri Suns.................
> 
> 
> Look it up, there ain't no *correct* spellin for this bunch!





Jeff C. said:


> No wonder....
> 
> 
> 
> Roller derby distraction




Misplaced quote....
I thought I was past all dem rookie mistakes


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DUH, off brand Capri Suns.................
> 
> 
> Look it up, there ain't no *correct* spellin for this bunch!



off brand capri-suns? Oh man, that is bad.
Kinda like drinking a Faygo or Ritz cola.... eww


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Misplaced quote....
> I thought I was past all dem rookie mistakes


 I wondered what YOU had gotten into!!



rhbama3 said:


> off brand capri-suns? Oh man, that is bad.
> Kinda like drinking a Faygo or Ritz cola.... eww


 yeah, I know, they make ya do funny stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wondered what YOU had gotten into!!
> 
> 
> yeah, I know, they make ya do funny stuff!



Nuttin.......................................................YET!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

okay, i gotta go get my jig tying box in order. No more pleasant thing in the world than to spend time with relatives, tying jigs, and tuning them out.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 22, 2010)

Sto Brand Capri-Suns? Is that like drinking bottom shelf liquor?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Sto Brand Capri-Suns? Is that like drinking bottom shelf liquor?




Yep. Comes in zip-loc bags instead of metal pouches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i gotta go get my jig tying box in order. No more pleasant thing in the world than to spend time with relatives, tying jigs, and tuning them out.



Company on the way....  



Sultan of Slime said:


> Sto Brand Capri-Suns? Is that like drinking bottom shelf liquor?



Not if you mix it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

hey yall its 5bye yall its 5


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2010)

Gotta go start supper....Oyster Stew wit a lilttle boudin on da side!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 
I was about to congratulate you for getting all of the spelling in the title of this thread right, til' I read Bradley's name... Stupid Aussie...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go start supper....Oyster Stew wit a lilttle boudin on da side!!!


you oughta convert it into a chowder sometime. Fry some bacon, chop up some onion, and boil some potatoes and cube them. Saute the onion in the bacon grease, add to the stew along with the crumbled bacon and potatos and simmer. Mighty fine stuff!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was about to congratulate you for getting all of the spelling in the title of this thread right, til' I read Bradley's name... Stupid Aussie...


Hugh!!! Hey buddy!!!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy Cow.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 22, 2010)

If someone is playin' with Bubba's account, thank ya. He got kicked off the forum and his password isn't workin'. It's fun watchin' the withdrawal symptoms. Gotta find the camera to get pics.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> If someone is playin' with Bubba's account, thank ya. He got kicked off the forum and his password isn't workin'. It's fun watchin' the withdrawal symptoms. Gotta find the camera to get pics.



oh, shut up......
That was weird, though. Just outta the blue, it tells me to log in but it didn't remember my password. Neither did i, apparently.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh, shut up......


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


>



yeah, that was stoopid wasn't it? I'm going to the shed to play with molten lead and fish hooks. You know, where its  safe.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, that was stoopid wasn't it? I'm going to the shed to play with molten lead and fish hooks. You know, where its  safe.



Been nice knowin' you.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

BEER


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> BEER



you asked?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey all... hope ya'll having fun drinking ya Beer..ewww...lol
I need a screwdriver...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you oughta convert it into a chowder sometime. Fry some bacon, chop up some onion, and boil some potatoes and cube them. Saute the onion in the bacon grease, add to the stew along with the crumbled bacon and potatos and simmer. Mighty fine stuff!
> 
> Hugh!!! Hey buddy!!!


 
Hey Robert,,,,,,and everyone else. Just passin through. Y'all have a great Christmas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey all... hope ya'll having fun drinking ya Beer..ewww...lol
> I need a screwdriver...



phillips or flathead? Got one around here somewhere......
Nevermind. Hankus is using the flathead as a truck key.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey all... hope ya'll having fun drinking ya Beer..ewww...lol
> I need a screwdriver...



Well I can provide the oj


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> phillips or flathead? Got one around here somewhere......
> Nevermind. Hankus is using the flathead as a truck key.



LOL Neither of those kinds...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi Wobbert-Woo!



awww....... 
lets go kill sumpin' after the holidays.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't realize Bubba woke up. After tellin' me to shut up, I popped him with a skillet. He was out for a while.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> awww.......
> lets go kill sumpin' after the holidays.




I just picked up 10 Avelox pills for the bargain-basement price of $191.52.  
I almost killed a doctor.    

Sounds good to me.  I get off tomorrow at 9am and don't go back til the 3rd.   





Bubbette said:


> I didn't realize Bubba woke up. After tellin' me to shut up, I popped him with a skillet. He was out for a while.



Bubbette!  

Now why'd you go and do that? 
You're gonna keep pop-knotting him and I'm gonna have to knit a bigger hat.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 22, 2010)

The missus is going to fix bread pudding with Brandy sauce tomorrow... that means fresh coffee with brandy tonight


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I can provide the oj



God Bless you!!!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I just picked up 10 Avelox pills for the bargain-basement price of $191.52.
> I almost killed a doctor.
> 
> Sounds good to me.  I get off tomorrow at 9am and don't go back til the 3rd.
> ...



One day Bama will learn not to tell Bubbett to shut up. or he's gonna have one knotty looking head..  Tbug go ahead and start knitting some funky new hats to fit that knotty head..He aint never gonna learn....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Man i'm so freaking bored..... guess i'll go see if the kids wanna play a game!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I didn't realize Bubba woke up. After tellin' me to shut up, I popped him with a skillet. He was out for a while.





turtlebug said:


> I just picked up 10 Avelox pills for the bargain-basement price of $191.52.
> I almost killed a doctor.
> 
> Sounds good to me.  I get off tomorrow at 9am and don't go back til the 3rd.
> ...





huntinglady74 said:


> One day Bama will learn not to tell Bubbett to shut up. or he's gonna have one knotty looking head..  Tbug go ahead and start knitting some funky new hats to fit that knotty head..He aint never gonna learn....



Geez... i'm backed into a corner. On top of that, my north star pimple has appeared on my nose just in time for Christmas. It sux to be me.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry... chefing up some chicken cachetorie and surfing.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I just picked up 10 Avelox pills for the bargain-basement price of $191.52.
> I almost killed a doctor.
> 
> Sounds good to me.  I get off tomorrow at 9am and don't go back til the 3rd.
> ...



Tbug, he's gotta learn not to tell me to shut-up. 

Avelox is really expensive (in case you didn't realize it). But it's a goodun and will usually cure what ails ya.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Geez... i'm backed into a corner. On top of that, my north star pimple has appeared on my nose just in time for Christmas. It sux to be me.



You should get together with Abbey. She told me to stop staring at "Zitzilla" last night. Then walked around with her hand over her nose.     





Bubbette said:


> Tbug, he's gotta learn not to tell me to shut-up.
> 
> Avelox is really expensive (in case you didn't realize it). But it's a goodun and will usually cure what ails ya.




He's just having Fishbait withdrawals.  He doesn't have his little buddy to boss around right now. 

Yeah, I noticed... then promptly heard "CLEAN UP AT THE PHARMACY COUNTER".  

We've outgrown Bactrim. My sinuses have graduated to Avelox... and taken my right ear with them. 

The Waterpick didn't hold me off like I had hoped.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You should get together with Abbey. She told me to stop staring at "Zitzilla" last night. Then walked around with her hand over her nose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you take a decongestant? Mucinex D twice a day helps me. You may need to add it to your daily routine. Afrin twice a day for 3 days can also be helpful.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Do you take a decongestant? Mucinex D twice a day helps me. You may need to add it to your daily routine. Afrin twice a day for 3 days can also be helpful.



I'd spend $192 to cure what ails me right about now!  Been hacking for going on a month now.  Mucinex DM 2x a day, afrin (on day 2 and trying to limit it to once a day just so I can sleep at night), Claritin, Zyrtec, Nyquil, Benedryl, you name it I've been through most of the OTC stuff.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'd spend $192 to cure what ails me right about now!  Been hacking for going on a month now.  Mucinex DM 2x a day, afrin (on day 2 and trying to limit it to once a day just so I can sleep at night), Claritin, Zyrtec, Nyquil, Benedryl, you name it I've been through most of the OTC stuff.



Sounds like you need an antibiotic... my dr always gives me one and tells me to take the mucinex dam 2x day along with claritin and Zyrtec... then he said when i feel better keep takin the Claritin and Zyrtec... Thats how we keep my allergies under control...Also have to use Rhinocort..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Back... Kids wouldn't play games with me...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Do you take a decongestant? Mucinex D twice a day helps me. You may need to add it to your daily routine. Afrin twice a day for 3 days can also be helpful.



Yes ma'am. Been taking 2 Mucinex-D in the mornings and a Zyrtec D at night. Today it seemed like the Mucinex was just drying it up. Head feels like bricks again. When my ear went to hurting and I got dizzy, I knew it was time to go see the doc before I wound up miserable on my vacation. 

Doc does electronic prescriptions and when I got to the pharmacy, they had forgotten to send my Nasonex refill and something else. I was ticked. 

Doc thinks the right side is totally blocked again.   I can hold my head a certain way and the stupid saline from last night just slightly drips out.  So... four scripts and one shot to the booty (Thank God it wasn't a Rocephin shot  ). 




Tag-a-long said:


> I'd spend $192 to cure what ails me right about now!  Been hacking for going on a month now.  Mucinex DM 2x a day, afrin (on day 2 and trying to limit it to once a day just so I can sleep at night), Claritin, Zyrtec, Nyquil, Benedryl, you name it I've been through most of the OTC stuff.



I'm sorry Tagsis.  I can suffer with it til it bothers my ears and I get a headache so bad I start throwing up. Then it's time to do something.  

We had three more positive cases of Pertussis today. You be careful.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2010)

I hate FedEx. 

Got Abbey a new Sony Vaio EA (Electric Blue) for Christmas. 

Tracking number said it would be here tomorrow. 

Checked tracking number tonight and they tried to deliver it at 4:55 this evening.  

Of course EvilRubberDucky put the door tag in my room and just told me about it. 

I sure hope someone is at home tomorrow. I'm not too fond of signing a tag to release them from liability and letting them leave a brand new laptop on my doorstep.


----------



## Otis (Dec 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I hate FedEx.
> 
> Got Abbey a new Sony Vaio EA (Electric Blue) for Christmas.
> 
> ...


 

address please


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry Tagsis.  I can suffer with it til it bothers my ears and I get a headache so bad I start throwing up. Then it's time to do something.
> 
> We had three more positive cases of Pertussis today. You be careful.



Will do!  It's just all the snot that keeps me coughing.  I swear how so much volume can come out of such a small orifice I'll never know!!    Anything that will dry up the snot knocks me out so it's MucinexDM round the clock and antihistamines at night.  I honestly can't tell the Clariten or Zyrtec does anything at all.  I'm hoping for snow so I won't have to go to Atl. for Christmas.  I could use 3 days of medically induced coma!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Yall keep that snotty coughing stuff away from me!!!!!! AHHH!!!!! I've already knocked out early signs of bronchitis twice this fall, no mo!!! 

Hope yall get to feelin better


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall keep that snotty coughing stuff away from me!!!!!! AHHH!!!!! I've already knocked out early signs of bronchitis twice this fall, no mo!!!
> 
> Hope yall get to feelin better



You got it Sista ... I think I'm developing a tolerance for the drugs... took Nyquil at 8:00.  I can't believe I'm still awake!!  Should have been passed out by now. 

How you?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 22, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Will do!  It's just all the snot that keeps me coughing.  I swear how so much volume can come out of such a small orifice I'll never know!!    Anything that will dry up the snot knocks me out so it's MucinexDM round the clock and antihistamines at night.  I honestly can't tell the Clariten or Zyrtec does anything at all.  I'm hoping for snow so I won't have to go to Atl. for Christmas.  I could use 3 days of medically induced coma!!



Are your allergies really bad right now, or can you stop the Zyrtec for a little bit. Sometimes the antihistamine will keep the decongestant from doing its best.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You got it Sista ... I think I'm developing a tolerance for the drugs... took Nyquil at 8:00.  I can't believe I'm still awake!!  Should have been passed out by now.
> 
> How you?



No drugs here.... I despise goin to the Dr's   Made a mixture I mentioned on FB a while back... drank about 6 cups, felt TONS better... do that everytime I feel congestion comin on... and its worked so far!

I hope the nyquil kicks in for ya!!!!

Good here  Just tryin to get things in order for Christmas, get prepared for the weekend weather, build stuff, tear stuff down...  never ending!!!  Kids are super excited... Santa's gonna visit this year, they've been so good, I'm very proud of em 

How yall been?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

buncha sick  wimmen......


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> No drugs here.... I despise goin to the Dr's   Made a mixture I mentioned on FB a while back... drank about 6 cups, felt TONS better... do that everytime I feel congestion comin on... and its worked so far!
> 
> I hope the nyquil kicks in for ya!!!!
> 
> ...




hmmmm... I may have to scope your FB and check that recipe out again.    We're ok ... just sick of being sick!  Get 3 whole days off, work 4 and then 3 more off.  I'm excited too!!  We're pretty much done with Christmas.  The boy is in FL w/ friends and we've already done my family thing.  Just have Mitch's dads side to go.  Kinda nice to be able to relax and enjoy it.  



rhbama3 said:


> buncha sick  wimmen......



Hey now!!  I'm still able to sling a skillet ... but in my current medicated state I can't guarantee how accurate my aim will be!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> buncha sick  wimmen......


  


Tag-a-long said:


> hmmmm... I may have to scope your FB and check that recipe out again.    We're ok ... just sick of being sick!  Get 3 whole days off, work 4 and then 3 more off.  I'm excited too!!  We're pretty much done with Christmas.  The boy is in FL w/ friends and we've already done my family thing.  Just have Mitch's dads side to go.  Kinda nice to be able to relax and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!!  I'm still able to sling a skillet ... but in my current medicated state I can't guarantee how accurate my aim will be!!


1/2 onion, chunk of fresh peeled ginger, 1 quartered lemon, honey, and brown sugar... boil, strain, sweeten as desired w brown sugar, drink. It aint the yummiest, but it worked!!! The onion is actually supposed to help break up the chest congestion... I just know it works for me!

I sure hope the weather don't put too much of a damper on us Christmas day.... all the cooking, shoppin, etc is exhausting, but I love watchin the kids!! 

Then we go to fams in Douglasville, and I get to relax, eat, and not do much of anything


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Are your allergies really bad right now, or can you stop the Zyrtec for a little bit. Sometimes the antihistamine will keep the decongestant from doing its best.



At this point... I'd be willing to try anything.  I really think it was allergies.  It started before Thanksgiving.  No fever, no aches, no sore throat, no signs of infection ... just buckets and buckets of clear, free flowing snot.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> 1/2 onion, chunk of fresh peeled ginger, 1 quartered lemon, honey, and brown sugar... boil, strain, sweeten as desired w brown sugar, drink. It aint the yummiest, but it worked!!! The onion is actually supposed to help break up the chest congestion... I just know it works for me!
> 
> I sure hope the weather don't put too much of a damper on us Christmas day.... all the cooking, shoppin, etc is exhausting, but I love watchin the kids!!
> 
> Then we go to fams in Douglasville, and I get to relax, eat, and not do much of anything


You forgot the booze


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2010)

I would MQ, but it's too late....Hey to all!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I would MQ, but it's too late....Hey to all!!!



Hey Jeff!  Merry Christmas to you and the family.  Ya'll all ready for the big day?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You forgot the booze


You can add that...but it always makes me feel like dog poo the next day, very tired, so I stopped  Now a hot toddy is nice, every now n then... hot tea, honey, lemon and some brandy.. yummmmy!

BTW... I might have some Delawares for you, sooner then I'd thought  Get with me about mid January...and we'll talk bidness! 


Jeff C. said:


> I would MQ, but it's too late....Hey to all!!!



Hey Jeffyshmoo!  How you been? Big Hugs and smooches for you and Terri and Jerrod!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Jeff!  Merry Christmas to you and the family.  Ya'll all ready for the big day?



Hello there, Ms Tag....been a while since I've seen you on here.....Merry Christmas to you and yours also. I reckon, I'm sure somebody forgot somethin' though...prolly me



SnowHunter said:


> You can add that...but it always makes me feel like dog poo the next day, very tired, so I stopped  Now a hot toddy is nice, every now n then... hot tea, honey, lemon and some brandy.. yummmmy!
> 
> BTW... I might have some Delawares for you, sooner then I'd thought  Get with me about mid January...and we'll talk bidness!
> 
> ...



Hey Snowy....another one that's been MIA lately. Been missin' you gals lately.....hope all of y'all (tbug, tag, you and Ms Dawn) get over all that soon. 

Thanks and Merry Christmas to y'all...give them chirren a hug and pat on the back to Na for me too!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello there, Ms Tag....been a while since I've seen you on here.....Merry Christmas to you and yours also. I reckon, I'm sure somebody forgot somethin' though...prolly me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, thankfully I aint sick   I do hope my fellow WOWs get feelin better though! 

I will!!!!  

Merry Christmas to yall too!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yes ma'am. Been taking 2 Mucinex-D in the mornings and a Zyrtec D at night. Today it seemed like the Mucinex was just drying it up. Head feels like bricks again. When my ear went to hurting and I got dizzy, I knew it was time to go see the doc before I wound up miserable on my vacation.
> 
> Doc does electronic prescriptions and when I got to the pharmacy, they had forgotten to send my Nasonex refill and something else. I was ticked.
> 
> ...



Hey T, I wondered why I'm awake at 2:45 in the morning.....it was to read this drivel......
Spent a miserable night Tuesday night at work, (my last night for 6 days tho!) sinus swelled, sneezing, coughing, drainage....yuk, the whole thing.

Went to the doc on Wed, got my own shot in the booty....she asked what was wrong, I told her, then said "I want a prednisone shot, a 5 day steripak, and I got some Lodrane at home." She said "sounds good to me"!'

So now I'm up at this hour, breathing is fine! But, nose running like a faucet and the sneezing ain't good for mama's sleeping so........

Merry Christmas to you!!!

And all the rest of you drivelers.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> 1/2 onion, chunk of fresh peeled ginger, 1 quartered lemon, honey, and brown sugar... boil, strain, sweeten as desired w brown sugar, drink. It aint the yummiest, but it worked!!! The onion is actually supposed to help break up the chest congestion... I just know it works for me!
> 
> I sure hope the weather don't put too much of a damper on us Christmas day.... all the cooking, shoppin, etc is exhausting, but I love watchin the kids!!
> 
> Then we go to fams in Douglasville, and I get to relax, eat, and not do much of anything



This concoction sounds yummy.    How much water do you boil these in?   I know, at least 6 cups.    The next time I get congested I will or might try this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2010)

Forgot my manners.  Coffee anyone?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> buncha sick  wimmen......



It just means that they finally need a brake from taking care of our needs....Ladies hope ya'll feel better soon


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Forgot my manners.  Coffee anyone?



Morning...Thanks for the offer but I been up for a while this morning......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2010)

For some reason my feet hit the floor at 3:45.  If I go hunting it will probably be a tree nap in the making.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For some reason my feet hit the floor at 3:45.  If I go hunting it will probably be a tree nap in the making.



And the problem with that is?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Mornin

Hope giw wears his harness for that tree nap. Other than that what could be the problem


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin
> 
> Hope giw wears his harness for that tree nap. Other than that what could be the problem



HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!morning ya awake now


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!morning ya awake now



I been awake but somebody moved my helmet and I caint find my portable winder


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I been awake but somebody moved my helmet and I caint find my portable winder



I hate that


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate that



They weren't as considerate in the relocation as I was. I left a bottle cap trail to the new storage facility


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin
> 
> Hope giw wears his harness for that tree nap. Other than that what could be the problem





Hankus said:


> I been awake but somebody moved my helmet and I caint find my portable winder



I always wears the fall restraint system.  Been there without once.  It will make a believer out of you.

Well Hankus, if you need a jolt to get going I read that a butter knife in the socket on the wall works.  But find the helmet first.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I always wears the fall restraint system.  Been there without once.  It will make a believer out of you.
> 
> Well Hankus, if you need a jolt to get going I read that a butter knife in the socket on the wall works.  But find the helmet first.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They weren't as considerate in the relocation as I was. I left a bottle cap trail to the new storage facility



Speaking of bottle caps...I need some beer bottle caps,different brands in decent shape....I am gonna make something with them....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I always wears the fall restraint system.  Been there without once.  It will make a believer out of you.
> 
> Well Hankus, if you need a jolt to get going I read that a butter knife in the socket on the wall works.  But find the helmet first.



Leatherman+live outlet=.......


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Leatherman+live outlet=.......



Leatherman + dryer outlet =


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Speaking of bottle caps...I need some beer bottle caps,different brands in decent shape....I am gonna make something with them....



What's the timeframe  Only bottles I got rite now is Guiness, and gettin caps in good condition off them is tricky.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Leatherman + dryer outlet =



Weren't that funny to me, but I wished I'd seen somebody else do it


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What's the timeframe  Only bottles I got rite now is Guiness, and gettin caps in good condition off them is tricky.



No rush I got the call out to other folks...I just need a few of each...even the metal soda caps would work,I ain't picky


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Weren't that funny to me, but I wished I'd seen somebody else do it



I did the dryer 220 volt one,shot me across the room,taught me a lesson.....Never takes someone elses word the the breaker has been tripped....Note he popped the wrong breaker


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I did the dryer 220 volt one,shot me across the room,taught me a lesson.....Never takes someone elses word the the breaker has been tripped....Note he popped the wrong breaker



You probably popped the right one however.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It just means that they finally need a brake from taking care of our needs....Ladies hope ya'll feel better soon



5 point mancard deduction...... 

Downright chilly and windy this morning.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 5 point mancard deduction......
> 
> Downright chilly and windy this morning.



Never applied for a man card,don't need one being my size


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You probably popped the right one however.



sure did after I got up and asked what happened


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> sure did after I got up and asked what happened



110 makes you have a metallic taste in your mouth,  220 hurts all the way in the joints.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 23, 2010)

Good morning.........goodbye....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning.........goodbye....



Hi Heather! Bye Heather! 

i gotta head to work. 11 straight days without a day off has about got me  beat down. See ya'll later!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 110 makes you have a metallic taste in your mouth,  220 hurts all the way in the joints.



Especially in the jolt when it hits



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning.........goodbye....



Hey wait...........bye 



rhbama3 said:


> Hi Heather! Bye Heather!
> 
> i gotta head to work. 11 straight days without a day off has about got me  beat down. See ya'll later!



Sounds like a sick day to go fishing is in order!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy Thursday folkzzzzz.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

Good morning Dribblers


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Good morning Dribblers



Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

Moanin moanin moanin!!!! Got company now.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

How's the day looking Mike?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Jeffro... what company you got? Do we need to arrange bail and TIVO Cops?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

GOOD MORNING ALL YA DRIVLERS!!!! Hope everyone is doing good and not letting the sinuses get yeah down...If you are i'm sorry.. I"ll pray for a speedy recovery... And to the grumpy MOW have another coffe and get the deer outta ya rump!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This concoction sounds yummy.    How much water do you boil these in?   I know, at least 6 cups.    The next time I get congested I will or might try this.



I guess about 8-10 cups of water. It doesn't taste as bad as one would think... but it aint the most delicious thing I've drank


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh... 

GOOD MORNIN DRIVELERS!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> And to the grumpy MOW have another coffe and get the deer outta ya rump!!!!!!


Who you be talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I guess about 8-10 cups of water. It doesn't taste as bad as one would think... but it aint the most delicious thing I've drank


Nastiest thing I ever drank was Valarian root. Supposed to make ya feel better... yeah, right! Nasty stuff, and the smell won't go away.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Who you be talkin bout Willis?



All the grumpy MEN OF WOODY'S that are grumpy and gotta deer stuck up their rump's ...turn around let's see how far it's stuck up there!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> All the grumpy MEN OF WOODY'S that are grumpy and gotta deer stuck up their rump's ...turn around let's see how far it's stuck up there!!



You really don't want to do that... trust the missus on that!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Mornin Quirk

Mornin Trapdaddy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh...
> 
> GOOD MORNIN DRIVELERS!!!!


 SNOWYYYY!!!! Huggss to the family!!!

Morning folks, just got back from Shoney's buffet for our office party, and waiting on my ride to go home!!
Oooohhh, Snowy, you get a text last night????


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

mmmm... breakfast buffet...  Morning Ladies and Drunkusses


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey y'all. Tryin' to start packin' for our annual Christmas tour of the Southeast. 



jmfauver said:


> Sounds like a sick day to go fishing is in order!



I've been tryin' to tell him that after the holidays are over he needs to take a week off. He can fish, hunt, or just lay around the house. But does he ever listen to me? NNNOOOOOO!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You really don't want to do that... trust the missus on that!



Oh lawd..you one's of those that can shoot that deer outta rump!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> mmmm... breakfast buffet...  Morning Ladies and Drunkusses






Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Tryin' to start packin' for our annual Christmas tour of the Southeast.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tryin' to tell him that after the holidays are over he needs to take a week off. He can fish, hunt, or just lay around the house. But does he ever listen to me? NNNOOOOOO!!!



Since when does a husband listen to a wife?  I mean, come'on, _really_???


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Tryin' to start packin' for our annual Christmas tour of the Southeast.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tryin' to tell him that after the holidays are over he needs to take a week off. He can fish, hunt, or just lay around the house. But does he ever listen to me? NNNOOOOOO!!!



Men never listen to women...Give him some exlax so he can shoot that deer outta his rump!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nastiest thing I ever drank was Valarian root. Supposed to make ya feel better... yeah, right! Nasty stuff, and the smell won't go away.


Never tried it? I se the ginger religiously tho. Now I know NOT to use valerian root  I used to use that stuff for horses tho, on my young thoroughbred, to help keep him calm while he was stall ridden 


Keebs said:


> SNOWYYYY!!!! Huggss to the family!!!
> 
> Morning folks, just got back from Shoney's buffet for our office party, and waiting on my ride to go home!!
> Oooohhh, Snowy, you get a text last night????


Heeeeeeeeeeey Sista!!!     
Yes I did!!!! What kinda strings didja pull fer dat??


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 23, 2010)

Howdy folks, another day done.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Howdy folks, another day done.



Hey Stranger!!!  Hows life treatin ya in the sandbox? You get to come home for the holidays?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> mmmm... breakfast buffet...  Morning Ladies and Drunkusses



Mornin dude 

I could use a beer  I is headed to Reidsville today


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Men never listen to women...



From the Bible... Eve told Adam to eat the apple. That worked out well, didn't it?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin dude
> 
> I could use a beer  I is headed to Reidsville today



Not sure I've heard of it... What dirt road is it off of?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Stranger!!!  Hows life treatin ya in the sandbox? You get to come home for the holidays?



Hey, nope.....gotta stay chere and hold the fort down. But the countdown will begin soon.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Since when does a husband listen to a wife?  I mean, come'on, _really_???





huntinglady74 said:


> Men never listen to women...Give him some exlax so he can shoot that deer outta his rump!!!



I know, I know. But you would think he would listen when I'm encouraging to take time off to hunt and fish. 

I like the Exlax idea. Takes me back to my teens and long church trips. Chocolate Exlax was mighty funny.



Capt Quirk said:


> From the Bible... Eve told Adam to eat the apple. That worked out well, didn't it?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Hey, nope.....gotta stay chere and hold the fort down. But the countdown will begin soon.



Well dang  But, at least the countdown starts soon!!   Stay safe over yonder, keep yer head down and Merry Christmas!!  Big Snowy hugs to you and your crew!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well dang  But, at least the countdown starts soon!!   Stay safe over yonder, keep yer head down and Merry Christmas!!  Big Snowy hugs to you and your crew!!



Thanks Snowy,  hope ya'll have a Merry Christmas as well!!!!! I will try to pop on Christmas day.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not sure I've heard of it... What dirt road is it off of?



Its the other direction but I think I have a Monday or Tuesday run that way if I don't have to go late twas just so happy to get out of the store I got over excited and didn't realise they give my standard waco run to the other driver til I was loaded and runnin.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin moanin moanin!!!! Got company now.....



Morning



Capt Quirk said:


> How's the day looking Mike?



Looks like I am getting out of here sson



huntinglady74 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL YA DRIVLERS!!!! Hope everyone is doing good and not letting the sinuses get yeah down...If you are i'm sorry.. I"ll pray for a speedy recovery... And to the grumpy MOW have another coffe and get the deer outta ya rump!!!!!!



Morning



SnowHunter said:


> Oh...
> 
> GOOD MORNIN DRIVELERS!!!!



Morning 



Keebs said:


> SNOWYYYY!!!! Huggss to the family!!!
> 
> Morning folks, just got back from Shoney's buffet for our office party, and waiting on my ride to go home!!
> Oooohhh, Snowy, you get a text last night????



Morning 



Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Tryin' to start packin' for our annual Christmas tour of the Southeast.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tryin' to tell him that after the holidays are over he needs to take a week off. He can fish, hunt, or just lay around the house. But does he ever listen to me? NNNOOOOOO!!!



He is too busy looking at you spending all his money to take a week off


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Thanks Snowy,  hope ya'll have a Merry Christmas as well!!!!! I will try to pop on Christmas day.



Thank You 


Mike, Hankus, Bubbette, Huntinlady, Quirk.. Good Mornin


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Since when does a husband listen to a wife?  I mean, come'on, _really_???





huntinglady74 said:


> Men never listen to women...Give him some exlax so he can shoot that deer outta his rump!!!



I listen to my wife...I just say "yes dear" and walk away


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He is too busy looking at you spending all his money to take a week off



Then he needs to look the other way!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

And good morning to you Snowy. How's the farm?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I listen to my wife...I just say "yes dear" and walk away



So I guess you got a big lumpy head too, just like Bubba (from all them skillets)


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Mornin snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> And good morning to you Snowy. How's the farm?


Goin good  Sellin some, hatchin a bunch, busy busy busy  Yall settled in down yonder for the winter? 


Hankus said:


> Mornin snowy



Gettin some more polish today  One of em is a frizzle


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Goin good  Sellin some, hatchin a bunch, busy busy busy  Yall settled in down yonder for the winter?


Not at all


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Goin good  Sellin some, hatchin a bunch, busy busy busy  Yall settled in down yonder for the winter?
> 
> 
> Gettin some more polish today  One of em is a frizzle



Picked up 7 barred rocks(5h and 2 r) and 3 RIR hens. My RIRs is lookin good and my Self Blue bantams are still layin like crazy. Buffs are layin good and I've sold a few younguns. Ever seen a silkieXdominique  I have  By spring I should be wide open


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> So I guess you got a big lumpy head too, just like Bubba (from all them skillets)



Nope she would need a step stool to reach my head with a skillet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2010)

Hiya friends!!!  Wife is feeling MUCH better!


Now I'm sick . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friends!!!  Wife is feeling MUCH better!
> 
> 
> Now I'm sick . . .



Glad to hear Dawn is feeling better,you better get started taking something so what she had doesn't become full blown in you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Glad to hear Dawn is feeling better,you better get started taking something so what she had doesn't become full blown in you



Thanks Mike!!  I just got a cold, I think, caught something while I was in Arkansas??


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 23, 2010)

Afternoon everybody.   And Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody.   And Merry Christmas to all!



Backatcha Boner!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2010)

okay, trucks packed up and waiting on Bubbette to get back from her Dr's appointment. Bout to go spend some time with people i see once a year, drive me batty, and won't apreciate what they get from us. But hey, it's Christmas right? The food should be good and i don't have to take a plastic tree down when i get home.












yes, this is a blatant attempt to pick up my 3rd grinch award in 3 years. Let me know if i made it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2010)

afternoon folks


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not at all


Neither are we, so,  


Hankus said:


> Picked up 7 barred rocks(5h and 2 r) and 3 RIR hens. My RIRs is lookin good and my Self Blue bantams are still layin like crazy. Buffs are layin good and I've sold a few younguns. Ever seen a silkieXdominique  I have  By spring I should be wide open


No, never seen one of them.... but I'm hopin you post pics of em!!! I got more silkies (Blues) comin next week, since Aimees been such a hard worker and good listener.. she finally earned hers  

Spring will be hatching mania here... I've got 100 eggs comin from several breeders, old heritage lines  

My Delaware pair is finally gettin somewhere.. 2 eggs in the bator....  

I got 13 Delawares growin out that carry the dwarfing gene (its lethal)  I was not informed when I bought them  found out by mistake  Calling County extension agent next week to see about genetics testing  

Gotta give the new polish haircuts.. poor guys can't see  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friends!!!  Wife is feeling MUCH better!
> 
> 
> Now I'm sick . . .


YAY! Glad she's doin better!!!  Now you get better!!! 


boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody.   And Merry Christmas to all!


Hey Bob Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friends!!!  Wife is feeling MUCH better!
> 
> 
> Now I'm sick . . .



Want me to come sit with ya!!!  Glad to hear Ms Dawn is better....*FEED* that cold, eat , it'll help...get well bro!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody.   And Merry Christmas to all!



Merry Christmas Bobby!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> okay, trucks packed up and waiting on Bubbette to get back from her Dr's appointment. Bout to go spend some time with people i see once a year, drive me batty, and won't apreciate what they get from us. But hey, it's Christmas right? The food should be good and i don't have to take a plastic tree down when i get home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/2 grinch award on that one....Y'all be careful Bubba!!!



hdm03 said:


> afternoon folks



Afternoon hdm...



SnowHunter said:


> Neither are we, so,
> 
> No, never seen one of them.... but I'm hopin you post pics of em!!! I got more silkies (Blues) comin next week, since Aimees been such a hard worker and good listener.. she finally earned hers
> 
> ...



Hey Snowyyyy We gonna start callin you the chicken lady


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Mike!!  I just got a cold, I think, caught something while I was in Arkansas??



Well at least you can say you got something while duck hunting 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, trucks packed up and waiting on Bubbette to get back from her Dr's appointment. Bout to go spend some time with people i see once a year, drive me batty, and won't apreciate what they get from us. But hey, it's Christmas right? The food should be good and i don't have to take a plastic tree down when i get home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No chance I got ya beat,cause I just hate this time of year!!!Glad it will be over in 2 days....

Oh and have a safe trip even if ya don't enjoy it...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Crawling in begging HELP HELP!! between kids trying to help me make Christmas candy and hubby saying comer let me show ya something right quick i'm beat!!!.. Still not finished with my baking but i had to take a break...Went to town and had to use my sunday language at the fools... somone decided he wanted taco bell and did a U turn to cut me off...I was in the bigger vehicle..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, what a day to be had.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Headed back to the kitchen unwilling to finish my baking and cooking cause I WILL NOT be stuck in the kitchen for the next 2 days.......


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Picked up 7 barred rocks(5h and 2 r) and 3 RIR hens. My RIRs is lookin good and my Self Blue bantams are still layin like crazy. Buffs are layin good and I've sold a few younguns. Ever seen a silkieXdominique  I have  By spring I should be wide open


Lost one of the hens last night, so now we're down to the one RIR hen, and four chicks so far.



huntinglady74 said:


> Crawling in begging HELP HELP!! between kids trying to help me make Christmas candy and hubby saying comer let me show ya something right quick i'm beat!!!.. Still not finished with my baking but i had to take a break...Went to town and had to use my sunday language at the fools... somone decided he wanted taco bell and did a U turn to cut me off...I was in the bigger vehicle..


If the cookin ain't done, why aren't you in the kitchen? If'n you'd been cooking, they woulda never cut you off 

Glad to see you;re ok 



huntinglady74 said:


> Headed back to the kitchen unwilling to finish my baking and cooking cause I WILL NOT be stuck in the kitchen for the next 2 days.......


You ain't done yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowyyyy We gonna start callin you the chicken lady



They all do anyways 


Hi Yall!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Lost one of the hens last night, so now we're down to the one RIR hen, and four chicks so far.



I got a few birds comin in the spring and some in the bator now. If you don't mind brooding some in the spring I'm sure I can come up with some biddies for ya. Don't know what they will be though.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> They all do anyways
> 
> 
> Hi Yall!!!



Hey snowy  How many breeds are represented by those 100 or so heritage eggs you're getting


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 23, 2010)

Evenin my fine Woody's! How yall is tonight?!?!?!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey snowy  How many breeds are represented by those 100 or so heritage eggs you're getting


Hey Hankus  4 breeds. Partridge Plymouth Rocks, Barred Plymouth Rocks, Delawares and New Hampshires

Might get some Columbian Plymouth Rocks...a trio just got imported from Canada for a friend of mine... he mentioned eggs in the spring for me 



Capt Quirk said:


> Lost one of the hens last night, so now we're down to the one RIR hen, and four chicks so far.


Ouch!  Might have some for ya in a few months... How ya like Barred Rocks? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin my fine Woody's! How yall is tonight?!?!?!


Hey Matty


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin my fine Woody's! How yall is tonight?!?!?!



Drownin my depression  They don't sell no 4D crick at my favorite likker store no more  Now I gotta find a new likker store


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ouch!  Might have some for ya in a few months... How ya like Barred Rocks?


I've had Bourbon on the rocks in a Bar once...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I've had Bourbon on the rocks in a Bar once...


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I've had Bourbon on the rocks in a Bar once...


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh fer cryin out loud..

Evenin folks..


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Evenin SW


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud..
> 
> Evenin folks..



Hi SW  Ya doin ok?


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Evenin SW





SnowHunter said:


> Hi SW  Ya doin ok?



Evenin peoples...doin alright I guess.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 23, 2010)

Whaddup?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin peoples...doin alright I guess.



Good to hear man good to hear  





Sup Quirkster


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Whaddup?



Whassssssssuuuuuupp..


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Good to hear man good to hear



How's school?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin peoples...doin alright I guess.



glad to hear it Billy!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> glad to hear it Billy!!



Thank you snowy..

And how's the prettiest farmgirl in NE GA with eyes as big as saucers doin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thank you snowy..
> 
> And how's the prettiest farmgirl in NE GA with eyes as big as saucers doin?



Such a shmoozer   

Doin alright, stayin warm and busy!  

Ready for Christmas?


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Such a shmoozer
> 
> Doin alright, stayin warm and busy!
> 
> Ready for Christmas?



Truth is truth..

Yeah..I'm ready..been a goodun so far. Lot's of givin..

Lovin the weather. Bout time it was cold at Christmas.

How bout you?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Truth is truth..
> 
> Yeah..I'm ready..been a goodun so far. Lot's of givin..
> 
> ...



Pffft, well, thank you 

Yup, weather is helpin! Gettin tons done here 

We're ready!  The closet is STUFFED for Santas visit!  The kids have been terrific, and they've made out like bandits this year  Tomorrow is pie bakin, cookie makin, gingerbread house buildin day


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Pffft, well, thank you
> 
> Yup, weather is helpin! Gettin tons done here
> 
> We're ready!  The closet is STUFFED for Santas visit!  The kids have been terrific, and they've made out like bandits this year  Tomorrow is pie bakin, cookie makin, gingerbread house buildin day



You're welcome Nicole...didn't know you are a Cali girl.. 
I used to be a skater punk fore skater punk was cool..
Wanted nothing more than to move to Santa Cruz.

Cool...double cool....glad to hear.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2010)

What's this???  Sweet hittin' on my sweet sista??  Gawd, ya gotta love her!!
How ya'll are??  OH, guess what?? I got a new addition to MY clan today, I'll try to get pics on sometime soon, but I got me a goat, alllll the way from Miami FL!!! LOL, I gots me a "city goat" come to the country!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You're welcome Nicole...didn't know you are a Cali girl..
> I used to be a skater punk fore skater punk was cool..
> Wanted nothing more than to move to Santa Cruz.
> 
> Cool...double cool....glad to hear.



Grunge Monkey  Durn....I thought you was older than that


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

"Official Stawker of DDD"(just until I get snow!!)!!

I feel so rejected!!

Evening Folks!!............Finally back from my Dad's, and the internet Black Hole that exists there!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's this???  Sweet hittin' on my sweet sista??  Gawd, ya gotta love her!!
> How ya'll are??  OH, guess what?? I got a new addition to MY clan today, I'll try to get pics on sometime soon, but I got me a goat, alllll the way from Miami FL!!! LOL, I gots me a "city goat" come to the country!!



Ba aa aa aa aa aa aa aa "city goat"???


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's this???  Sweet hittin' on my sweet sista??  Gawd, ya gotta love her!!
> How ya'll are??  OH, guess what?? I got a new addition to MY clan today, I'll try to get pics on sometime soon, but I got me a goat, alllll the way from Miami FL!!! LOL, I gots me a "city goat" come to the country!!



City goat? Oh heck naw...



Jeff C. said:


> Grunge Monkey  Durn....I thought you was older than that



Grunge monkey? Oh heck naw...early 80's baby...SP..Dk and the Plasmatics man.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> "Official Stawker of DDD"(just until I get snow!!)!!
> 
> I feel so rejected!!
> 
> Evening Folks!!............Finally back from my Dad's, and the internet Black Hole that exists there!!



We're gonna get sum here in yer old neck of the woods..


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's this???  Sweet hittin' on my sweet sista??  Gawd, ya gotta love her!!
> How ya'll are??  OH, guess what?? I got a new addition to MY clan today, I'll try to get pics on sometime soon, but I got me a goat, alllll the way from Miami FL!!! LOL, I gots me a "city goat" come to the country!!



get a pair of knee pads quick! you might need em.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> "Official Stawker of DDD"(just until I get snow!!)!!
> 
> I feel so rejected!!
> 
> Evening Folks!!............Finally back from my Dad's, and the internet Black Hole that exists there!!


Oh hush, you know you'll back on the docket in no time!!



Jeff C. said:


> Ba aa aa aa aa aa aa aa "city goat"???





Sweetwater said:


> City goat? Oh heck naw...


Heck yeah, he came from Miami, Dade county, in the outskirts, ooohhh, he is soooooo CUTE!!!  He thinks he is a dog though, done been "domesticized" by the neighbors boys and was sleeping with their dog, Rocky.......... after checking him out & doing the math, the baby isn't but *maybe* 3.5 to 4 wks old!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We're gonna get sum here in yer old neck of the woods..


Snow, or internet access???...........Internet ain't happening at Pop's house!!..........Much better chance of snow!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh hush, you know you'll back on the docket in no time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMmmmmm...tender...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> "Official Stawker of DDD"(just until I get snow!!)!!
> 
> I feel so rejected!!
> 
> Evening Folks!!............Finally back from my Dad's, and the internet Black Hole that exists there!!



Evenin Mitch!!! 



Sweetwater said:


> City goat? Oh heck naw...
> 
> 
> 
> Grunge monkey? Oh heck naw...early 80's baby...SP..Dk and the Plasmatics man.



Lawd....you was livin on the edge too   

Ramones....Black Flag



Keebs said:


> Oh hush, you know you'll back on the docket in no time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Domesticized Rocky???...Sounds like a pit


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You're welcome Nicole...didn't know you are a Cali girl..
> I used to be a skater punk fore skater punk was cool..
> Wanted nothing more than to move to Santa Cruz.
> 
> Cool...double cool....glad to hear.


Yup, but shhhh don't say that too loud 

SC is overrated...yuk!!!



Keebs said:


> What's this???  Sweet hittin' on my sweet sista??  Gawd, ya gotta love her!!
> How ya'll are??  OH, guess what?? I got a new addition to MY clan today, I'll try to get pics on sometime soon, but I got me a goat, alllll the way from Miami FL!!! LOL, I gots me a "city goat" come to the country!!


SISTA!!!!  What kinda goat?! We're gettin 4 more within the next few days  Two of the Does are supposed to kid anyday too 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> "Official Stawker of DDD"(just until I get snow!!)!!
> 
> I feel so rejected!!
> 
> Evening Folks!!............Finally back from my Dad's, and the internet Black Hole that exists there!!


Hi Mitch!  

Oh, didja give em a big ol hug for me? 


Keebs said:


> Oh hush, you know you'll back on the docket in no time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still should be on the bottle too... wowza!!! PICS! I DEMAND PICS!!!   

Yall ever see a frizzled Polish Chicken?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeffieshmoo!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh hush, you know you'll back on the docket in no time!!






Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch!!!


Evening Jeff!!..............Part of your Secret Santa looked vaguely familiar!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!..............Part of your Secret Santa looked vaguely familiar!!



How that internet working for you?


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2010)

snowy, im not real sure where one bird ends and another begins... pretty birds too.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd....you was livin on the edge too
> 
> Ramones....Black Flag



Livin on the edge of the halfpipe baby...only skater punk in Winston, GA..


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Seen a frizzled Polish chick...lots o fun...but never a Polish chicken.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Mitch!
> 
> Oh, didja give em a big ol hug for me?


Hey Snowy!!

Didn't get to see Pop's but for just a few minutes........He was working most of the time I was there..........I will deliver this weekend when I'm there again!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, but shhhh don't say that too loud
> 
> SC is overrated...yuk!!!
> 
> ...



Tryin' to figger out where it ends....or begins



SnowHunter said:


> Jeffieshmoo!!



Snowypoo.......I mean snowyshoe ....snowyshmoo  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!..............Part of your Secret Santa looked vaguely familiar!!



 You took that pic didn't ya??? 

Y


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How that internet working for you?


Working good here!!............Took most of the evening to catch up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Seen a frizzled Polish chick...lots o fun...but never a Polish chicken.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> You took that pic didn't ya???


Yep!!...............Looks good in a frame!!............Grill Master!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

slip said:


> snowy, im not real sure where one bird ends and another begins... pretty birds too.


 Wait till I get some pics of him durin the day, when he's walkin around  He's hilarious lookin  Both him and the hen will be getting haircuts after I get some better pictures... neither one of em can see anything but straight down 



Sweetwater said:


> Seen a frizzled Polish chick...lots o fun...but never a Polish chicken.


   


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Didn't get to see Pop's but for just a few minutes........He was working most of the time I was there..........I will deliver this weekend when I'm there again!!


Ahhhh!!!!!!! Enjoy  Watch out for snow!   and give Tag some  for me too!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Tryin' to figger out where it ends....or begins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tongue tied? 

Them red thangs are his wattles...(his chin) They're huge  They are 3 yrs old... his wattles are longer then his spurs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhhh!!!!!!! Enjoy  Watch out for snow!   and give Tag some  for me too!!!
> tongue tied?


We will!!..........If there is even the slightest threat of bad roads we will stay here!!

Will do!!!.........She may be slightly bruised from all the hugs that were sent home from Al's bonfire gathering last night!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We will!!..........If there is even the slightest threat of bad roads we will stay here!!
> 
> Will do!!!.........She may be slightly bruised from all the hugs that were sent home from Al's bonfire gathering last night!!



I didn't know that was last night     No one tells me nuttin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I didn't know that was last night     No one tells me nuttin


Girl you gotta get out a little more!!..........It's been posted in the gatherings thread
since the 17th!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Girl you gotta get out a little more!!..........It's been posted in the gatherings thread
> since the 17th!!



well crap    don't I feel sheltered now


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wait till I get some pics of him durin the day, when he's walkin around  He's hilarious lookin  Both him and the hen will be getting haircuts after I get some better pictures... neither one of em can see anything but straight down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the one up above FRAZZLED??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think another ones Al bon fires is coming soon,  like in Jan.  I will sent you the link next time.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is the one up above FRAZZLED??


   


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think another ones Al bon fires is coming soon,  like in Jan.  I will sent you the link next time.



Woohooo! Thanks AJ  


Alright yall, im gettin my petard to bed.. yall enjoy


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2010)

Dang it....cain't keep my eyes open  Y'all have a good un!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> well crap    don't I feel sheltered now


Living in the country will do that for you!!........Not necessarily a bad thing!!............I was a nervous wreck driving in Atlanta traffic the last two days!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Woohooo! Thanks AJ
> 
> 
> Alright yall, im gettin my petard to bed.. yall enjoy





Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....cain't keep my eyes open  Y'all have a good un!!!


G'night Ya'll!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Woohooo! Thanks AJ
> 
> 
> Alright yall, im gettin my petard to bed.. yall enjoy





Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....cain't keep my eyes open  Y'all have a good un!!!


Good night!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2010)

G'nite ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'nite ya'll!



It is morning.  

Good night Sunshine.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wait till I get some pics of him durin the day, when he's walkin around  He's hilarious lookin  Both him and the hen will be getting haircuts after I get some better pictures... neither one of em can see anything but straight down


Careful Snowey, they may be like Sheepdogs  There is an old American breed we wanted, that looks almost like your Polish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wait till I get some pics of him durin the day, when he's walkin around  He's hilarious lookin  Both him and the hen will be getting haircuts after I get some better pictures... neither one of em can see anything but straight down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they tell me that happens to men when they get old.  

morning Drivelers.  It is TGIF and Christmas Eve.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

Morning Gobble, hows your day looking?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2010)

Going to hunt.   Going to finish up Christmas preparations.  Going to eat some good food.  Today looks good looking forward.

What does today bring you, Capt.?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

Thinking about going back to bed before my luck goes south


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2010)

Well did ya make it Quirk


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

Did I make what? If you're talking about that mess over there, it was the kids


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2010)

Meant back to bed fore the luck ran out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well did ya make it Quirk





Capt Quirk said:


> Did I make what? If you're talking about that mess over there, it was the kids



That is what they all say Capt.  

Morning Hankus  







been over in pf.  touchy over there right now.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is what they all say Capt.
> 
> Morning Hankus
> 
> ...



mornin giw 

I dodge most of the other areas on the board. Folks is real touchy when they think you are questioning their authority on a subject or their beliefs. They aint left no room for disussion in their opinion.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

Nah... I figure as soon as I start to doze, the kids will be up and scrapping. So, since Married with children is over, found an old Bing Crosby movie. And, as soon as the sun is up proper, I'll be back to burning and digging. Happy happy, joy joy.


And it really was the kids... they is terribull!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nah... I figure as soon as I start to doze, the kids will be up and scrapping. So, since Married with children is over, found an old Bing Crosby movie. And, as soon as the sun is up proper, I'll be back to burning and digging. Happy happy, joy joy.
> 
> 
> And it really was the kids... they is terribull!



I gotta hit the feed scene soon. Need fence wire soon too. rekon I mite as well get on it whilst I aint burnin much lite. Yall taker easy I'm gone


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

Have a good one Hankus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2010)

Make it a good one Hankus.

I try and just read over in pf but sometimes I just have to fish a little.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I try and just read over in pf but sometimes I just have to fish a little.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 24, 2010)

Morning y'all.
Gotta work half a day...and I ain't gonna complain.

Y'all have a good un and Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2010)

That was a hit and run from Sweetwater.

Well I have the brothers coming for the weekly Friday morning breakfast and since I am not working today I better get the bacon frying and the grits on and put biscuits in the oven.  Okay now I too am


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. Have a great day GIW


----------



## pbradley (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas dribblers!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas y'all

Santa came to my house this morning,since I have to work the next 4.
I got some new brush pants,a new vest,and tennis racket.He brought my wife the punching bag.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Living in the country will do that for you!!........Not necessarily a bad thing!!............I was a nervous wreck driving in Atlanta traffic the last two days!!


I got drivin in Atl licked.... course, when most see nuthin but bumper and grill in thier rearview, they move   


Capt Quirk said:


> Careful Snowey, they may be like Sheepdogs  There is an old American breed we wanted, that looks almost like your Polish.


What was the name of the breed, I might could find em somewheres... 


Jeff Raines said:


> Merry Christmas y'all
> 
> Santa came to my house this morning,since I have to work the next 4.
> I got some new brush pants,a new vest,and tennis racket.He brought my wife the punching bag.


Merry Christmas Jeff!!! Looks like Santa was good to yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Christmas Eve Dribblers!!  Headed to  Mville to Dawns Grandmothers . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> they tell me that happens to men when they get old.
> 
> morning Drivelers.  It is TGIF and Christmas Eve.





Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Gobble, hows your day looking?





Hankus said:


> I gotta hit the feed scene soon. Need fence wire soon too. rekon I mite as well get on it whilst I aint burnin much lite. Yall taker easy I'm gone





Sweetwater said:


> Morning y'all.
> Gotta work half a day...and I ain't gonna complain.
> 
> Y'all have a good un and Merry Christmas to you all.





pbradley said:


> Merry Christmas dribblers!!!!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Merry Christmas y'all
> 
> Santa came to my house this morning,since I have to work the next 4.
> I got some new brush pants,a new vest,and tennis racket.He brought my wife the punching bag.





SnowHunter said:


> I got drivin in Atl licked.... course, when most see nuthin but bumper and grill in thier rearview, they move
> What was the name of the breed, I might could find em somewheres...
> 
> Merry Christmas Jeff!!! Looks like Santa was good to yall





Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Christmas Eve Dribblers!!  Headed to  Mville to Dawns Grandmothers . . .




Good mornin' and Merry Christmas Eve to all the Dribblers!!!    ;cheers:


----------



## pbradley (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin' and Merry Christmas Eve to all the Dribblers!!!    ;cheers:



Merry Christmas, O Master of the Multi-Quote.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Merry Christmas, O Master of the Multi-Quote.



 Dang it.....I messed that one up, there goes my shot at getting the 'smiley MOD' position


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Christmas Eve Dribblers!!  Headed to  Mville to Dawns Grandmothers . . .


Mornin Quack  Merry Christmas Eve 


Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin' and Merry Christmas Eve to all the Dribblers!!!    ;cheers:


Merry Christmas Eve Jeffieshmoo 


pbradley said:


> Merry Christmas, O Master of the Multi-Quote.



Mornin Philip


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Quack  Merry Christmas Eve
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve Jeffieshmoo
> 
> ...




 

Mornin' sweetsnowyfrizzlewattleshmoo


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Eve to all my Driveler Family, my wish for you all is a safe, Happy & MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Merry Christmas Eve to all my Driveler Family, my wish for you all is a safe, Happy & MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!



And the same to you Ms Keebsyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2010)

Goin' to stir the (backyard)FIRE.....and prep the Christmas Eve Skrimp Boil fer this evenin'


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Goin' to stir the (backyard)FIRE.....and prep the Christmas Eve Skrimp Boil fer this evenin'


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' sweetsnowyfrizzlewattleshmoo


    My wattles are bigger then yers   



Keebs said:


> Merry Christmas Eve to all my Driveler Family, my wish for you all is a safe, Happy & MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!



Same to you Sista 

Ok time to get some work done!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Merry christmas*

Well a very happy and Merry Christmas to Drivler, driblers, an all; like that an all!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> My wattles are bigger then yers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, gotta get everything packed up to take to Mama's then get back, feed up & probably hit the road for Randolph county.....'ing they'll get snow over there!!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Well a very happy and Merry Christmas to Drivler, driblers, an all; like that an all!


Merry Christmas, Craig!!!  Thanks for the card & pics!!!


Ok, I'm outta here, I wish you all a safe & Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> My wattles are bigger then yers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Only if I'm FRAZZLED.......or  WET/COLD!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I see that it is no use for me to wait up for SANTA now since it is obvious that Jeff R. has already high-jacked his sleigh full of goodies.  Looked like someone was really nice this year at his house.

As to Keebs..........Do you realize that if you get any "sweeter" that it is going to cause a big elevation in our blood sugar level.  I am a firm believer that the WOW's is the glue that keeps this fine website together and keeps the entertainment level to the maximum.  (And that is a good thing)

I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas that is filled with fun, laughter, friends, families, presents, good food, and also a very safe environment as you may be out traveling as well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well Merry Christmas everybody!   Stay safe and warm.  I'm off to go riding my motorcycle while there's still some sunlight out there!   Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## pbradley (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Philip




Hey Chicken Lady. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 24, 2010)

Headed out the door for Christmas rounds at the family's ..
Wanted to Wish Everyone a Safe and Merry Christmas......


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 24, 2010)

No posts since 2 pm?!? Y'all be slacking.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Headed out the door for Christmas rounds at the family's ..
> Wanted to Wish Everyone a Safe and Merry Christmas......



Finally finish that cooking?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2010)

:whoo: :hooooo:  Christmas Eve doe hanging in the barn.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 24, 2010)

Heylo


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> :whoo: :hooooo:  Christmas Eve doe hanging in the barn.





Saw a small (5-7) herd of fat yearlings trying to cross a fairly busy 2 lane not far from downtown Powder Springs. I drove past the same spot bout 10 minutes later and didn't see no dead deer or crunched cars so I guess they made it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2010)

There were 5 does in this herd.  Two or three decent does and a couple of yearlings.  Took the first decent doe that turned sideways.  There is only one more week and need venison.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There were 5 does in this herd.  Two or three decent does and a couple of yearlings.  Took the first decent doe that turned sideways.  There is only one more week and need venison.



Nice


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There were 5 does in this herd.  Two or three decent does and a couple of yearlings.  Took the first decent doe that turned sideways.  There is only one more week and need venison.



I'm in need of some deer meat myself. I haven't hunted in years...but I had 3 friends who would give us enough to fill our chest freezer. I got a good spot I might go hit before the season ends...not 8 miles from downtown Atlanta and right across the river from 6 flags I might add. It's behind my old job...it has hardwoods, a pine thicket, a swamp, and grassland and it's loaded.

Daddy needs some jerky and sausage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everybody !!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS DRIVELERS​
  ​


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas there Hankcephus.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 24, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Finally finish that cooking?



Finished it this morning at 10 am..ughhh..has been going since 8 am..woke up to a freezing house.. first thing i did was build a fire before i even made coffee... then had to rush around getting everything together to take to my mom's and my other mom's .. All i can say is it has been a long and blessed day...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats gobble... I'm hoping and praying i get my very first deer tomorrow...if not i may cry season almost over and not been given a clear shot on anything as of yet ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 24, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Finished it this morning at 10 am..ughhh..has been going since 8 am..woke up to a freezing house.. first thing i did was build a fire before i even made coffee... then had to rush around getting everything together to take to my mom's and my other mom's .. All i can say is it has been a long and blessed day...


Yep sho has. How you HL74? Got my fire stoked up with dead dogwood and seasoned red oak. Toasty in here now.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep sho has. How you HL74? Got my fire stoked up with dead dogwood and seasoned red oak. Toasty in here now.



I'm good got the fire going in the fireplace and the potbelly..it's nice and warm... I got a wonderful Christmas gift this morning from my inlaws neighbor who knows i love to use his kindling to start my fires... He sent me 2 HUGE Trash bags slap full with a big ole Merry Christmas...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 24, 2010)

13 and 16, coming up with every excuse in the world to stay up. 

I swear I'm just gonna put everything under the tree, threaten them within an inch of their lives if they touch it, and go ahead on to bed.  

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 24, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Merry Christmas y'all!


Hey ol' buddy. Merry Christmas!



huntinglady74 said:


> I'm good got the fire going in the fireplace and the potbelly..it's nice and warm... I got a wonderful Christmas gift this morning from my inlaws neighbor who knows i love to use his kindling to start my fires... He sent me 2 HUGE Trash bags slap full with a big ole Merry Christmas...


Yep, that's what i call gooood. Now, keep'er a going.



turtlebug said:


> 13 and 16, coming up with every excuse in the world to stay up.
> 
> I swear I'm just gonna put everything under the tree, threaten them within an inch of their lives if they touch it, and go ahead on to bed.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


Easy thar Turtle buggy boo. Awwww they be ok. Ya'll have a Merry one too. Yeppers


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to my fellow drivelers!!...........My best wishes of peace, and prosperity to each, and every one of you!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Merry Christmas to my fellow drivelers!!...........My best wishes of peace, and prosperity to each, and every one of you!!



Merry Christmas Mitch


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Merry Christmas to my fellow drivelers!!...........My best wishes of peace, and prosperity to each, and every one of you!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Merry Christmas Mitch



Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. 

My New Year resolution is to attend a Woody's gathering.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> My New Year resolution is to attend a Woody's gathering.



You remember the movie "The Gremlins"?............


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You remember the movie "The Gremlins"?............



Yeah...I saw some pics where some guy was hiding behind Snowy and Heather in the bed of a truck with this hilarious expression on his face. I said to myself then.."Self...you gotta make this happen next year."


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...I saw some pics where some guy was hiding behind Snowy and Heather in the bed of a truck with this hilarious expression on his face. I said to myself then.."Self...you gotta make this happen next year."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

It is early even for me.  Decisions decisions.  Go back to sleep or make coffee?  And 

Merry Christmas to all the drivelers.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is early even for me.  Decisions decisions.  Go back to sleep or make coffee?  And
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the drivelers.



I need to goto bed..period.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

never even went to sleep 

just stayed up and opened gifts.


merry christmas yall.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

i guess everyone is alseep



buncha......normal people.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Merry Christmas everybody !!!





Hankus said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS DRIVELERS​
> ​





Turkeypaw said:


> Merry Christmas y'all!





turtlebug said:


> 13 and 16, coming up with every excuse in the world to stay up.
> 
> I swear I'm just gonna put everything under the tree, threaten them within an inch of their lives if they touch it, and go ahead on to bed.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Merry Christmas to my fellow drivelers!!...........My best wishes of peace, and prosperity to each, and every one of you!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Merry Christmas Mitch





Sweetwater said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
> 
> My New Year resolution is to attend a Woody's gathering.





gobbleinwoods said:


> It is early even for me.  Decisions decisions.  Go back to sleep or make coffee?  And
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the drivelers.





Sweetwater said:


> I need to goto bed..period.
> 
> Merry Christmas.





slip said:


> never even went to sleep
> 
> just stayed up and opened gifts.
> 
> ...





slip said:


> i guess everyone is alseep
> 
> 
> 
> buncha......normal people.



My Christmas multi-quote for all!       Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

slip said:


> i guess everyone is alseep
> 
> 
> 
> buncha......normal people.





boneboy96 said:


> My Christmas multi-quote for all!       Merry Christmas everyone!



Not everyone, slip.  Normal people have snuck out and looked to see if they were forgotten on a day like today.

boney,  nice multiplex there.  And Merry Merry to you too.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

slip said:


> i guess everyone is alseep
> 
> 
> 
> buncha......normal people.


nope...


boneboy96 said:


> My Christmas multi-quote for all!       Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas Slip and Boneboy


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not everyone, slip.  Normal people have snuck out and looked to see if they were forgotten on a day like today.
> 
> boney,  nice multiplex there.  And Merry Merry to you too.



Merry Christmas gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Merry Christmas gobble



Did Santa find you yet today?  I saw all the loot yesterday.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did Santa find you yet today?  I saw all the loot yesterday.



Yep,he hit my house 24 hours ago.He knew I had to work


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 25, 2010)

morning folks....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....



Merry Christmas Mike


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Merry Christmas Mike



Thanks Jeff...Saw your post yesterday thought that was a great idea to have it early...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....



morning.  Does this idea interest you this AM?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning.  Does this idea interest you this AM?



Mine is almost done....But yes,yes it does


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

I am on the last cup of the first pot myself.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks Jeff...Saw your post yesterday thought that was a great idea to have it early...



My youngun's know the 25th is just a suggestion,but,seems that Santa is always early.Wonder how they'd feel about Christmas on the 26


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am on the last cup of the first pot myself.



I forced myself to stay in bed unitl4:30,then I started to clean the office...Guess waiting for the wife to wake up should take another 4 hrs or so



Jeff Raines said:


> My youngun's know the 25th is just a suggestion,but,seems that Santa is always early.Wonder how they'd feel about Christmas on the 26



A day late ...man you gotta try it and let us know what happened when you get out of the hospital


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

If I did anything louder than sharpening a knife, it would wake my wife.   I on the other hand have a clean conscience and sleep well.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If I did anything louder than sharpening a knife, it would wake my wife.   I on the other hand have a clean conscience and sleep well.



I can beat and bang and mine won't wake up...But since she had a Fibro attack yesterday and has not had a good nights sleep in 2 days I am gonna let her sleep in ...Besides not like we have kids to worry about...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

Beau is depressed. He see's the huge doggy bone in his stocking but can't wake up the kid or the wife so he can have it, and believe me he's tried to wake them up.  Bunch of scrooges, how could they do this to a dog??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 25, 2010)

wow!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Yall


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Merry Christmas Yall


Back at cha there Snowster.  I bet youza busy dis morning.


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone !

Yara and I are at my parents with the kids waiting on the first snowflake to fall....I am 43 and have never seen a White Christmas so I'm gonna stay around till it turns the roads into a skating rink...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 25, 2010)

How everybody is today???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all.  Ya'll have a Great Day.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 25, 2010)

Whew, what a relief. Got all the boxes broken down and burned in the Thompson Center Firepit     Put the last one one right before the rain set in. Perfect timing.  


Hope everyone had a great Christmas day.


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to yawl!!!!!! I had a great day being lazy, hangin' with my kids and keepin' up with the snow!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope y'all had a Merry Christmas and were good enough to at least get somethin


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope everyone's had a great Christmas!


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 25, 2010)

why are all the Mexican kids singing "Police Nab me dad" ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

Finally, a white Christmas. I can stop dreaming now..


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweet there LLBFAM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Sweet there LLBFAM


 
Yes it is. I like that fixem' up buggy you got for Christmas too. Can't wait to see what you turn it into.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2010)

Home from Randolph County, snow there NOW ~~AFTER~~ I leave "thanks a lot"~!!! but home, horse's hayed & fed & Jo-Jo taken care of, Hope you all had a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs. Looks like you been busy today. Meeee too. Man what a spread of foods to behold. Eats like boar hogs, slept like baby. Look for snow to hit soon. Got hot fire roaring in the buck stove. Toasty!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs. Looks like you been busy today. Meeee too. Man what a spread of foods to behold. Eats like boar hogs, slept like baby. Look for snow to hit soon. Got hot fire roaring in the buck stove. Toasty!


Yeah, did my Mom's last night, swung by the house, packed up & headed to my "other" Mom's, spent the night, got up fixed finger foods & have "grazed" all day and finally got home 'bout an hour ago, tired, but happy!!  Still wish I could see some SNOW!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally, a white Christmas. I can stop dreaming now..
> 
> View attachment 576036





Can't hide $$$$$$$$$$$!!  Nice looking place Hugh!!





Keebs said:


> Yeah, did my Mom's last night, swung by the house, packed up & headed to my "other" Mom's, spent the night, got up fixed finger foods & have "grazed" all day and finally got home 'bout an hour ago, tired, but happy!!  Still wish I could see some SNOW!!





Started snowing HARD here around 1am, but nuttin stickin.

Hiya Darlin!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

Well it was white when I fell asleep watching the Cowgirls lose to the Cardinals.  Woke up at about 2 and it had changed back to rain and washed most away.  Now there is a dusting and I have the first cup any one need one too?


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it was white when I fell asleep watching the Cowgirls lose to the Cardinals.  Woke up at about 2 and it had changed back to rain and washed most away.  Now there is a dusting and I have the first cup any one need one too?



Already finishing off the first pot...y'all be slackin..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Already finishing off the first pot...y'all be slackin..



The race is long and I have almost caught you.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

morning folks...did I here someone say coffee


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...did I here someone say coffee



Working on my first cup, station is all quiet. Good night, only two calls, Christmas in Seminole county passed quietly.

Morning ya'll.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...did I here someone say coffee





Sirduke said:


> Working on my first cup, station is all quiet. Good night, only two calls, Christmas in Seminole county passed quietly.
> 
> Morning ya'll.



morning jm,  did you get much white stuff on the ground?  It has started to fall again here.  And coffee. . . 





Two calls is a good night Sirduke.


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Two calls is a good night Sirduke.



Indeed it is, Good morning to you sir.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Working on my first cup, station is all quiet. Good night, only two calls, Christmas in Seminole county passed quietly.
> 
> Morning ya'll.



The poor guys here almost came to my house after I started one of the potholders on fire 



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm,  did you get much white stuff on the ground?  It has started to fall again here.  And coffee. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched the game last night and it never started,still not getting anything...must be all my hot air


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

So is anyone else already shopping w/ their gift cards or shopping for what they wanted but did not get?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

or air No  probably a heat sink from all those 'puters running.


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 26, 2010)

Just took a quick walk around outside the station. All we got is slushy rain at the moment, but I've heard the deputies talking about snow flurries all night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

just looked again and the ground is white.  The 2AM rain had washed all that fell early away.  Guess the roads will be slick.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or air No  probably a heat sink from all those 'puters running.



the only one running here is mine..most sane folks are still asleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> the only one running here is mine..most sane folks are still asleep



They are missing the best part of the day.  Quiet, restful, fresh coffee.  Speaking of which I hear the gurgle of the second pot being done.  Any takers?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They are missing the best part of the day.  Quiet, restful, fresh coffee.  Speaking of which I hear the gurgle of the second pot being done.  Any takers?



Give me a minute I just got the last of my first pot...


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 26, 2010)

Time to disturb the tranquility of my morning, shift change in 1 hour. Gotta wake my boys up and get the meatwagons cleaned up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

The radar shows it is about over here but that it is getting close to you.  So you might see a few flurries on this back side of the low as it pulls on northward.  Looks to be 20 miles west of you and extends well S of I20 as it approaches the GA/SC border.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Time to disturb the tranquility of my morning, shift change in 1 hour. Gotta wake my boys up and get the meatwagons cleaned up.



Hopefully nothing more than what a little sprayandwash won't fix.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The radar shows it is about over here but that it is getting close to you.  So you might see a few flurries on this back side of the low as it pulls on northward.  Looks to be 20 miles west of you and extends well S of I20 as it approaches the GA/SC border.



Now I gotta go check it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...e=0&tor=0&ndfd=0&pix=0&dir=0&ads=0&ib=1&tfk=0

here you are.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2010)

No snow here that I'm aware of stickin, but a few flurries are fallin rite now.


Mornin yall


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...e=0&tor=0&ndfd=0&pix=0&dir=0&ads=0&ib=1&tfk=0
> 
> here you are.



Looks like a few more hours or so....Good thing I got plenty of coffee and some left over turkey!!!!!!!



Hankus said:


> No snow here that I'm aware of stickin, but a few flurries are fallin rite now.
> 
> 
> Mornin yall



Whats up Hankus...You finish the mcafee install on the laptop


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Looks like a few more hours or so....Good thing I got plenty of coffee and some left over turkey!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Hankus...You finish the mcafee install on the laptop



I rekon. It shows all the programs operating and updating.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I rekon. It shows all the programs operating and updating.



good deal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I rekon. It shows all the programs operating and updating.



morning Hankus.  just because you have McAfee running does not mean you can search all 'those' sites and crash the computer.

Flurries and a fire bring warmth to the heart.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I rekon. It shows all the programs operating and updating.


 
Oh no!!! Well at least you didn't install Norton. Worst memory hawg chihuahua yippin paper weight lookin worthless piece of software on the market.

AVG free is my friend..


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no!!! Well at least you didn't install Norton. Worst memory hawg chihuahua yippin paper weight lookin worthless piece of software on the market.
> 
> AVG free is my friend..



I run Norton and it works for me...Besides you get what ya pay for


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I run Norton and it works for me...Besides you get what ya pay for


 
I paid for Norton once. Emphasis on once. It's been AVG free from then on out, with ner' a problem. The laptop I had while on Norton had to be used for target practice.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2010)

I wouldnt run it but its provided by my isp and other than takin up a bunch of space I aint had any trouble with it.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I paid for Norton once. Emphasis on once. It's been AVG free from then on out, with ner' a problem. The laptop I had while on Norton had to be used for target practice.



Hello neighbor to the north.   Winroeganville still getting snow?  Still falling here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas



Morning.  And Christmas was great, how was yours?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hello neighbor to the north. Winroeganville still getting snow? Still falling here.


 
Yep, still coming down...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I paid for Norton once. Emphasis on once. It's been AVG free from then on out, with ner' a problem. The laptop I had while on Norton had to be used for target practice.





Hankus said:


> I wouldnt run it but its provided by my isp and other than takin up a bunch of space I aint had any trouble with it.



I like the free aspect from my ISP,besides I know how to make it work without eating memory



bigox911 said:


> Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas



Hey Bigox911...it was what it was i am already shopping for what I wanted


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

Love me some free Microsoft Security Essentials. Used to use AVG free. Team that with google chrome. Can't remember the last time I've had virus issues.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 26, 2010)

Morning ya'll ... enjoying a cup of coffee, a nice warm fire and finally watching it snow.  Great QUIET Sunday morning.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning ya'll ... enjoying a cup of coffee, a nice warm fire and finally watching it snow.  Great QUIET Sunday morning.



morning Tag


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Love me some free Microsoft Security Essentials. Used to use AVG free. Team that with google chrome. Can't remember the last time I've had virus issues.



I got a better idea,switch to solaris never had a virus in 16yrs...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning ya'll ... enjoying a cup of coffee, a nice warm fire and finally watching it snow.  Great QUIET Sunday morning.



Yeah,nobody is at our camp running generators


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yeah,nobody is at our camp running generators



So THAT's what it is!!  I knew something didn't seem right!  You gonna be back before the season closes?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> So THAT's what it is!!  I knew something didn't seem right!  You gonna be back before the season closes?



I'm not...I haven't been down there since mid November.Don't know what my other kinfolk gonna do tho


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 26, 2010)

Morning folks.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2010)

Snow in my yard


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.



Mornin neighbor.


Hankus said:


> Snow in my yard



Well heck yeah..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2010)

Mornin' folks!!! Merely an inch or so of snow here, it's purty though.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 26, 2010)

Mornin Jeff.  Nice Christmas?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin Jeff.  Nice Christmas?



Hey Lane, very nice Thanks, and yours??


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Lane, very nice Thanks, and yours??



Very nice. MIL who kidney cancer and lost one, is doing fine!   Prayers  were answered, and all is well....for now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

No snow!
And I bet none of our "medical" bunch is around, are they??
I've got the "crud-cough" from Haides going on & need some medical advice.......... 
Morning Folks!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No snow!
> And I bet none of our "medical" bunch is around, are they??
> I've got the "crud-cough" from Haides going on & need some medical advice..........
> Morning Folks!!!



Some warmed bourbon with honey and lemon?

Mornin keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Some warmed bourbon with honey and lemon?
> 
> Mornin keebs.


Sounds wonderful, will ya come fix it fer me??
I do have some Wasal my sis made, I just need some spiced rum to make it a true "hot toddy", but I'm popping Mucinex, ibuprofen, and nose spray, not up to par and I can't stand to be sick!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No snow!
> And I bet none of our "medical" bunch is around, are they??
> I've got the "crud-cough" from Haides going on & need some medical advice..........
> Morning Folks!!!



   

 tis all I got!!! Hope you get better soon 



Sweetwater said:


> Some warmed bourbon with honey and lemon?
> 
> Mornin keebs.








Keebs said:


> Sounds wonderful, will ya come fix it fer me??
> I do have some Wasal my sis made, I just need some spiced rum to make it a true "hot toddy", but I'm popping Mucinex, ibuprofen, and nose spray, not up to par and I can't stand to be sick!!




You know the drill.....eat, fluids, rest.....I know it sucks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> tis all I got!!! Hope you get better soon
> 
> 
> You know the drill.....eat, fluids, rest.....I know it sucks!!!


 That hurts my head just looking at it!!  I think I'm gonna go create a sauna in the bathroom.......... I need RELIEF!!!
Thanks Chief!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds wonderful, will ya come fix it fer me??
> I do have some Wasal my sis made, I just need some spiced rum to make it a true "hot toddy", but I'm popping Mucinex, ibuprofen, and nose spray, not up to par and I can't stand to be sick!!



If I didn't have to work I would come down....


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds wonderful, will ya come fix it fer me??
> I do have some Wasal my sis made, I just need some spiced rum to make it a true "hot toddy", but I'm popping Mucinex, ibuprofen, and nose spray, not up to par and I can't stand to be sick!!



If I was there sweetie....I'd not only make it for ya...I'd brang ya a hot washcloth to go over your neck.

Load up on some vitamin c too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If I didn't have to work I would come down....





Sweetwater said:


> If I was there sweetie....I'd not only make it for ya...I'd brang ya a hot washcloth to go over your neck.
> 
> Load up on some vitamin c too.


 Ya'll are the best!  But I don't wish this stuff on nobody!!
And sweet, I've been popping the C for a couple days now!
WHAT is going on when your ears get all yucky & pop?!?!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No snow!
> And I bet none of our "medical" bunch is around, are they??
> I've got the "crud-cough" from Haides going on & need some medical advice..........
> Morning Folks!!!



You taking the regular Mucinex or the DM with the cough suppressant in it?  



Keebs said:


> Ya'll are the best!  But I don't wish this stuff on nobody!!
> And sweet, I've been popping the C for a couple days now!
> WHAT is going on when your ears get all yucky & pop?!?!



Sinus infection maybe??  You taking anything with a decongestant in it?


EDIT:  Oh and hey Sista   sorry you don't feel good!!  D:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

Miss Keebs, pour a little whiskey in a glass, add a little hot water, add a little more whiskey, add shot of lemon juice, add a liltte more whiskey, add a generous shot of honey, add a little more whiskey, and stir it up purty good. Drink it up. You`ll commence to feelin` better, and you will never forget the day you met me.

Note, if you walk outside and plunder around in the snow flurries barefooted, it won`t take you long to realize just how cold it is.

I hope everybody had a good Christmas.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You taking the regular Mucinex or the DM with the cough suppressant in it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the expectorant one, coughing up clear right now and keeping Vicks around my nose, found my Nasal Crom spray & started with that as well........... after my sauna time, I do feel better, just kinda "weak"........  thanks!



Nicodemus said:


> Miss Keebs, pour a little whiskey in a glass, add a little hot water, add a little more whiskey, add shot of lemon juice, add a liltte more whiskey, add a generous shot of honey, add a little more whiskey, and stir it up purty good. Drink it up. You`ll commence to feelin` better, and you will never forget the day you met me.
> 
> Note, if you walk outside and plunder around in the snow flurries barefooted, it won`t take you long to realize just how cold it is.
> 
> I hope everybody had a good Christmas.


The last couple of nights I HAVE been having a toddy or 3 and yaknow, I DO feel better while drinking them...........
IF I HAD FLURRIES I'D BE STANDING IN IT, BUT NOT BAREFOOTED!!!
Oh, check your text messages, I hollered at ya on the way thru the other night!!
Mmmmm, wonder if my baby sis's spiked eggnog would work?!?!?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! I will like seeing snow. Just hope it haint yeller.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow! I will like seeing snow. Just hope it haint yeller.



just don't eat it if it's yeller


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

*stretch*yawn*cough*cough*smack*smack* wind is wicked rough here, no snow (yet) still hoping!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> just don't eat it if it's yeller


Yep but ifn it snows a heap big lot, i ken make red snow. Shooting 'em hogs in the snow bank.



Keebs said:


> *stretch*yawn*cough*cough*smack*smack* wind is wicked rough here, no snow (yet) still hoping!!!


That wind is a monster out there. Glad to be back inside fo a while. Roasty-toasty in here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2010)

My people.......
I HAVE RETURNED!!!!!
The annual tour of the Southeast was everything it was supposed to be. Bumper to bumper traffic from Columbus to Montgomery on thursday, and again on friday from Dothan( love that circle, not) to Panama City. Had a good time with both family units, but sure am glad to be home. Hope ya'll got everything from Santa that you wanted!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My people.......
> I HAVE RETURNED!!!!!
> The annual tour of the Southeast was everything it was supposed to be. Bumper to bumper traffic from Columbus to Montgomery on thursday, and again on friday from Dothan( love that circle, not) to Panama City. Had a good time with both family units, but sure am glad to be home. Hope ya'll got everything from Santa that you wanted!



Hi!   Missed you!  



Keebsalicious, I hope you get to feeling better soon darlin.  

Don't play with that mess.   I've got a few friends who have been dealing with that crap for months now.   I went to the Doc Wednesday and she said just be glad the sinus infection hadn't gotten into my chest because they were battling some heck of a respiratory infection going around. 

I swear the only sure thing that works for severe cough is that prescription Tussionex crap that's priced like gold. It works though if you can do nothing but sleep while you're taking it. 


We shot the SX-AR today. EvilRubberDucky shot it and Gabby. I was so proud.  I got video, maybe one day I'll download and post it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi!   Missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Missed you, too! 
Can't wait to see Fishbait go all  "Halo 3" on the hogs with that souped up bullet slinger he got! 
Gotta put my new toys and trinkets up and try to figure out how to program my new casio hunting/fishing watch.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My people.......
> I HAVE RETURNED!!!!!
> The annual tour of the Southeast was everything it was supposed to be. Bumper to bumper traffic from Columbus to Montgomery on thursday, and again on friday from Dothan( love that circle, not) to Panama City. Had a good time with both family units, but sure am glad to be home. Hope ya'll got everything from Santa that you wanted!



We just got back from the Jefferson, Ga to Winston-Salem,NC to Clermont, GA and back to Jefferson trip. 

The NC leg of the trip got interesting with 6" of snow. Glad to be back home.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi!   Missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Bugsy,
Hope yall had a great Christmas. I am glad to be back from our whirlwind southeast tour.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> We just got back from the Jefferson, Ga to Winston-Salem,NC to Clermont, GA and back to Jefferson trip.
> 
> The NC leg of the trip got interesting with 6" of snow. Glad to be back home.



Hey Sterlo!
Yeah, we drove thru some flurries this afternoon coming back from Panama City but the roads were clear. Just glad we weren't driving christmas evening. it was a mess on the coast with the wind and hard rain.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Bugsy,
> Hope yall had a great Christmas. I am glad to be back from our whirlwind southeast tour.



Hey Neil. 

Glad you're back too.  

Our tour only emcompasses three adjoining counties but that's enough for me.    

Hope everyone had a great time!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Yall!!! Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My people.......
> I HAVE RETURNED!!!!!
> The annual tour of the Southeast was everything it was supposed to be. Bumper to bumper traffic from Columbus to Montgomery on thursday, and again on friday from Dothan( love that circle, not) to Panama City. Had a good time with both family units, but sure am glad to be home. Hope ya'll got everything from Santa that you wanted!


 

Glad you made it back with your health and your sanity. Well at least your health. We have one more three day tour starting tomorrow, then it'll all  be over and back to the grind.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My people.......
> I HAVE RETURNED!!!!!
> The annual tour of the Southeast was everything it was supposed to be. Bumper to bumper traffic from Columbus to Montgomery on thursday, and again on friday from Dothan( love that circle, not) to Panama City. Had a good time with both family units, but sure am glad to be home. Hope ya'll got everything from Santa that you wanted!


Hey you, missed ya'll!!!  Glad ya'll are back safe & sound!!



turtlebug said:


> Hi!   Missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got some of that!!!  Found it this afternoon in the cabinet, saving it for tonight for sure!!!  Yep, that stuff IS gold!!
Can't wait to see your video, git to it!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!!! Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!


 Hi sista!!  I bet YOU have some awsome pics to share too from your place covered in snow!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you made it back with your health and your sanity. Well at least your health. We have one more three day tour starting tomorrow, then it'll all  be over and back to the grind.


How much eggnog you done consumed?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How much eggnog you done consumed?!?!


 
None, haven't even had time to make it to the creek. Sure have cooked a lot of firewood though. This might be the first winter where one load doesn't make it through the winter....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> None, haven't even had time to make it to the creek. Sure have cooked a lot of firewood though. This might be the first winter where one load doesn't make it through the winter....



Mitch was just fussin' about how much wood we'd burned through this weekend and it ain't even January yet!  He's got some green, but I have a feeling we'll be looking for some more seasoned stuff before long!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!!! Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!



Saw lots of snow in North Carolina. 

Glad I left most of it there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My people.......
> I HAVE RETURNED!!!!!
> The annual tour of the Southeast was everything it was supposed to be. Bumper to bumper traffic from Columbus to Montgomery on thursday, and again on friday from Dothan( love that circle, not) to Panama City. Had a good time with both family units, but sure am glad to be home. Hope ya'll got everything from Santa that you wanted!




Hiya Pookie !!  Welcome home, stuck at work again tonight.




turtlebug said:


> Hi!   Missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dawns had bronchitis, upper respiratory infection, and sinus infection for 2 weeks.  ZPac will not work, according to the ER doctors, had to change to another anti biotic.

Better listen Keebs, Dawn has been out of work for over 2 weeks.  And this is her big $$$$ time of year.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi sista!!  I bet YOU have some awsome pics to share too from your place covered in snow!!


Hey Sista!!!  Oh yes I do!! Cept I left my phone in Dville today   so I won't get it till we go back down   We got bout 6" blanket here at the farm!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> None, haven't even had time to make it to the creek. Sure have cooked a lot of firewood though. This might be the first winter where one load doesn't make it through the winter....


A pickup load full lasted us 3 weeks  Need to get a log splitter built  We'll be logging some of the property as needed 



Sterlo58 said:


> Saw lots of snow in North Carolina.
> 
> Glad I left most of it there.



Hey Neil 

 They got bout as much as we did, didn't they?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> A pickup load full lasted us 3 weeks  Need to get a log splitter built  We'll be logging some of the property as needed


 
I just switched strategies. Pasta salad and a stout dirty vodka martini. Should be warming up pretty soon in here...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> None, haven't even had time to make it to the creek. Sure have cooked a lot of firewood though. This might be the first winter where one load doesn't make it through the winter....


I've had a couple glasses of my baby sis's spiked eggnog......... thought about you!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Better listen Keebs, Dawn has been out of work for over 2 weeks.  And this is her big $$$$ time of year.


 I am, I am, even added a breathing treatment to my regimen!  I can tell I'm "some" better - - I GOT to, I'm on vacation this week & got things to DO!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!!  Oh yes I do!! Cept I left my phone in Dville today   so I won't get it till we go back down   We got bout 6" blanket here at the farm!
> 
> A pickup load full lasted us 3 weeks  Need to get a log splitter built  We'll be logging some of the property as needed


I'm TRYING to get a pic of JoJo loaded from my phone to get posted, he is sooooo cute!!!  He just follows us around like one of the dogs!!
Oh, go ahead & build 2 log splitters while you're at it, I need one too!!  Awl & sledge hammer done got OLD!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just switched strategies. Pasta salad and a stout dirty vodka martini. Should be warming up pretty soon in here...


  I'm thinking 'bout warming up the Wassal & adding Wiser's to it!  Plus got my homemade chicken soup simmering on the stove!


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

man i have got a wisdom tooth popping up and it huuuurts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie !! Welcome home, stuck at work again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

She just needs some TLC. You take care of work, I got this..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

slip said:


> man i have got a wisdom tooth popping up and it huuuurts


Now that is an "ouch" I remember........... if you can take tylenol, pop it every few hours, but the best thing to do is get them things out!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She just needs some TLC. You take care of work, I got this..


Aaawww, this is such a caring & giving place!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking 'bout warming up the Wassal & adding Wiser's to it!  Plus got my homemade chicken soup simmering on the stove!



I heated up some spiced cider and added some of Boneboy's Apple Pie to it ..... it was right tasty!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I heated up some spiced cider and added some of Boneboy's Apple Pie to it ..... it was right tasty!


 
Boneboy cooks??? I thought the only thing he fired up was in a Hookah pipe...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2010)

slip said:


> man i have got a wisdom tooth popping up and it huuuurts




YOU have wisdom teeth???




Miguel Cervantes said:


> She just needs some TLC. You take care of work, I got this..





She's easy pickins now Hugh, not much fight in her, I say go for it, I got another 9 hrs at work!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I heated up some spiced cider and added some of Boneboy's Apple Pie to it ..... it was right tasty!


Oooooh, that sounds good!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneboy cooks??? I thought the only thing he fired up was in a Hookah pipe...


 That's BigOx & Joshie that do that!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneboy cooks??? I thought the only thing he fired up was in a Hookah pipe...



Well now, I can't say exactly WHAT was involved in the the preparation of it .... but the end result was right good!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

GOT IT!! Ok ya'll, meet "JoJo" the Miami goat that is now a part of my menagerie!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

slip said:


> man i have got a wisdom tooth popping up and it huuuurts



I had one that gave me fits while waiting my turn at the dentist. For me, one thing I found out, quite by accident, is the thing that worked better than Lortabs, a tube of prescription strength anesthetic(Like oral jel)I got from a friend in the business, goody powders or anything else was to take a swig of Jack Black and hold it in my mouth for as long as I could stand it. It had to be Jack Black. The longer it sat on the tooth, the better. And if sobriety is an issue, you can spit it out. Don't know why it worked, but it did when nothing else would and unlike the Lortabs, it's effects didn't weaken over time.

Evenin y'all.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GOT IT!! Ok ya'll, meet "JoJo" the Miami goat that is now a part of my menagerie!



MMmmmeeeeat. 

Evenin keebs...hope you're feelin better.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GOT IT!! Ok ya'll, meet "JoJo" the Miami goat that is now a part of my menagerie!



What a CUTIE!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe it was 3 shots vodka and 1/2 shot Vermuthe. I think maybe 6 shots was too many, I feel no pain and the TV sound is ever so clear right now..


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I had one that gave me fits while waiting my turn at the dentist. For me, one thing I found out, quite by accident, is the thing that worked better than Lortabs, a tube of prescription strength anesthetic(Like oral jel)I got from a friend in the business, goody powders or anything else was to take a swig of Jack Black and hold it in my mouth for as long as I could stand it. It had to be Jack Black. The longer it sat on the tooth, the better. And if sobriety is an issue, you can spit it out. Don't know why it worked, but it did when nothing else would and unlike the Lortabs, it's effects didn't weaken over time.
> 
> Evenin y'all.



ok so, lortabs, oral jel, goody powders and a bottle of jack black...sounds like it might work.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just switched strategies. Pasta salad and a stout dirty vodka martini. Should be warming up pretty soon in here...





Keebs said:


> I've had a couple glasses of my baby sis's spiked eggnog......... thought about you!
> 
> 
> I am, I am, even added a breathing treatment to my regimen!  I can tell I'm "some" better - - I GOT to, I'm on vacation this week & got things to DO!!!
> ...


Will do  Might as well, while we're at it, right?  


Tag-a-long said:


> Well now, I can't say exactly WHAT was involved in the the preparation of it .... but the end result was right good!


 Hey Sista! 


Keebs said:


> GOT IT!! Ok ya'll, meet "JoJo" the Miami goat that is now a part of my menagerie!


Oh he's adorable!!! What is he? boer? nubian? 



Sweetwater said:


> I had one that gave me fits while waiting my turn at the dentist. For me, one thing I found out, quite by accident, is the thing that worked better than Lortabs, a tube of prescription strength anesthetic(Like oral jel)I got from a friend in the business, goody powders or anything else was to take a swig of Jack Black and hold it in my mouth for as long as I could stand it. It had to be Jack Black. The longer it sat on the tooth, the better. And if sobriety is an issue, you can spit it out. Don't know why it worked, but it did when nothing else would and unlike the Lortabs, it's effects didn't weaken over time.
> 
> Evenin y'all.


Hey SW!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe it was 3 shots vodka and 1/2 shot Vermuthe. I think maybe 6 shots was too many, I feel no pain and the TV sound is ever so clear right now..



oops   nice and toasty now, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I had one that gave me fits while waiting my turn at the dentist. For me, one thing I found out, quite by accident, is the thing that worked better than Lortabs, a tube of prescription strength anesthetic(Like oral jel)I got from a friend in the business, goody powders or anything else was to take a swig of Jack Black and hold it in my mouth for as long as I could stand it. It had to be Jack Black. The longer it sat on the tooth, the better. And if sobriety is an issue, you can spit it out. Don't know why it worked, but it did when nothing else would and unlike the Lortabs, it's effects didn't weaken over time.
> 
> Evenin y'all.


 SWEEETTT!!!!  Remember who you're talking toooo!!!



Sweetwater said:


> MMmmmeeeeat.
> 
> Evenin keebs...hope you're feelin better.


 ONLY if "push comes to shove" and ain't nuttin too much above survival!



Tag-a-long said:


> What a CUTIE!!


 Thank ya sista!!  He is, ain't he??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe it was 3 shots vodka and 1/2 shot Vermuthe. I think maybe 6 shots was too many, I feel no pain and the TV sound is ever so clear right now..


OyVey, no wonder you're over there singing on FB!!



slip said:


> ok so, lortabs, oral jel, goody powders and a bottle of jack black...sounds like it might work.


 OoohhLawd, your Mama's gonna kill us!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oops   nice and toasty now, huh?


 
I can't hold my head up and my arms are heavy. Not sure what that's all about...


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't hold my head up and my arms are heavy. Not sure what that's all about...



thats some of them thar side effects of that warming concoction


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Will do  Might as well, while we're at it, right?
> Oh he's adorable!!! What is he? boer? nubian?
> oops   nice and toasty now, huh?


 sure, just as easy to make two as one, right?
Well DUH, he's a Miamian!!
Honestly have NO clue!  He was found abandoned by the side of a Interstate down in Miami by the neighbors son.  Any idea's how to figure it out?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't hold my head up and my arms are heavy. Not sure what that's all about...


Hhhmmmm, what a mystery.................


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey SW!!



Hey Snowy!! Have a nice trip to D'ville?



Keebs said:


> SWEEETTT!!!!  Remember who you're talking toooo!!!



I ain't tellin him to swig it....just swish it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sure, just as easy to make two as one, right?
> Well DUH, he's a Miamian!!
> Honestly have NO clue!  He was found abandoned by the side of a Interstate down in Miami by the neighbors son.  Any idea's how to figure it out?
> 
> ...



Hmm well, I'm sayin Nubian...since his ears are light colored like that... Google shows Boer kids usually have brown heads w ears to match... Nubians ears are a light ashy color, like Jo-jos... He is ADORABLE!!! And he's gonna be big!!! 

I'm probably wrong though


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hey Snowy!! Have a nice trip to D'ville?
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't tellin him to swig it....just swish it.



Oh yes! Brought home a sick kid though  Aimee stayed down there.. Ians here chillin with us, w a cold!  I saw the Six Flags sign, and wondered if you was out huntin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> thats some of them thar side effects of that warming concoction


 


Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmm, what a mystery.................


 
I feel a real good nights sleep comin' on..


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GOT IT!! Ok ya'll, meet "JoJo" the Miami goat that is now a part of my menagerie!



Okay, you win. That dog is more messed up than Woozer.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel a real good nights sleep comin' on..


And a real iffy mornin  



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, you win. That dog is more messed up than Woozer.



WINGMAN!!


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> : He was found abandoned by the side of a Interstate down in Miami by the neighbors son.  Any idea's how to figure it out?



that voodoo santeria stuff is big down there...might of escaped a sacrificing




if random sharp objects start to pick them selfs up and throw them selfs only inches above your head, you might want to return the goat to where it was found.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

slip said:


> that voodoo santeria stuff is big down there...might of escaped a sacrificing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Hey Slip!!! Get them teefers cut out! It'll be much better after


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hey Snowy!! Have a nice trip to D'ville?
> I ain't tellin him to swig it....just swish it.


 Temptation is the debil!



SnowHunter said:


> Hmm well, I'm sayin Nubian...since his ears are light colored like that... Google shows Boer kids usually have brown heads w ears to match... Nubians ears are a light ashy color, like Jo-jos... He is ADORABLE!!! And he's gonna be big!!!
> 
> I'm probably wrong though


I think I'll take him to town to see my feed lady, she also owns a goat farm!!  Plus, she's the type that "knows everything!"we'll know one day soon maybe!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel a real good nights sleep comin' on..


Oh yeah.......... just don't get up too early!!



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, you win. That dog is more messed up than Woozer.






slip said:


> that voodoo santeria stuff is big down there...might of escaped a sacrificing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DON'T TELL me that kinds stuff!!!!
Wait, how do YOU know about it?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, you win. That dog is more messed up than Woozer.


 
Question is, can that dog fetch the morning paper without eating it before it gets back to the house?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Question is, can that dog fetch the morning paper without eating it before it gets back to the house?


Glad I don't subscribe to any papers!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil
> 
> They got bout as much as we did, didn't they?



Hey Nic. 

Drove over toward Boone NC to see my brother...they got a good bit more snow than we did here.  

Sam had a blast for his first White Christmas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> And a real iffy mornin
> 
> 
> 
> WINGMAN!!


Hey Baybay! 


Keebs said:


> Temptation is the debil!
> 
> 
> I think I'll take him to town to see my feed lady, she also owns a goat farm!!  Plus, she's the type that "knows everything!"we'll know one day soon maybe!!
> ...



You triple "shoot smiley" me just for that? You don't think he looks like a mutt?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Nic.
> 
> Drove over toward Boone NC to see my brother...they got a good bit more snow than we did here.
> 
> Sam had a blast for his first White Christmas.



Glad to hear it!  How many snowballs did ya get whacked with?  

The kids were super excited about the snow  Though we haven't been out in it to play in yet


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You triple "shoot smiley" me just for that? You don't think he looks like a mutt?



dont talk baa aa aad about her goat.








sorry, just had to atleast once


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Smirnoff 1 - Sparky,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,MC-0. Night y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2010)

slip said:


> dont talk baa aa aad about her goat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:d:d


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well folks I have been on the road about half the day today. I'm gunna hit the hay.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Baybay!
> 
> 
> You triple "shoot smiley" me just for that? You don't think he looks like a mutt?


No he don't!!!



slip said:


> dont talk baa aa aad about her goat.
> 
> sorry, just had to atleast once






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Smirnoff 1 - Sparky,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,MC-0. Night y'all.


Nite shuggums!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Smirnoff 1 - Sparky,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,MC-0. Night y'all.


Night!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> :d:d


What you doin on your days off??.........You up for some plundering at the farm??..........Got new grounds to explore!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well folks I have been on the road about half the day today. I'm gunna hit the hay.


Nite Neil!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes! Brought home a sick kid though  Aimee stayed down there.. Ians here chillin with us, w a cold!  I saw the Six Flags sign, and wondered if you was out huntin



Naw...Thought I was gonna get to sit and chill for one day this weekend...The elderly neighbor woke up this morning to find on of her dogs dead...so i had to chisel through the frozen hard as rock soil to bury it for her. Then we had to clean up from yesterday's festivities. Then we went to sis in laws house in Smyrna.

Saw you post you were coming through this morning. Started to offer to meet up, but I figgered you were busy as I was being it was day after Christmas.

Next Friday Robin and I are heading up to Tellico Plains, Tenn to visit an Aunt I haven't seen since 95. They have property on the river.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night!!
> 
> What you doin on your days off??.........You up for some plundering at the farm??..........Got new grounds to explore!!





PM sent!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw...Thought I was gonna get to sit and chill for one day this weekend...The elderly neighbor woke up this morning to find on of her dogs dead...so i had to chisel through the frozen hard as rock soil to bury it for her. Then we had to clean up from yesterday's festivities. Then we went to sis in laws house in Smyrna.
> 
> Saw you post you were coming through this morning. Started to offer to meet up, but I figgered you were busy as I was being it was day after Christmas.
> 
> Next Friday Robin and I are heading up to Tellico Plains, Tenn to visit an Aunt I haven't seen since 95. They have property on the river.



Bless her heart  Good on ya for gettin em buried for her 


Yeah... had another fam get together for today  One of these times we won't be runnin hither n yon!

Hopefully the weather is decent for yall in TN!!! Be a little chilly for a swim


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Next Friday Robin and I are heading up to Tellico Plains, Tenn to visit an Aunt I haven't seen since 95. They have property on the river.


That is some pretty country up there!!.........My Dad has a cabin just north of Murphy N.C..........How far is your aunt's place from the big waterfall on the side of the road that follows the river??



Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent!!


Got it!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent!!



Whattup, Mallard slayah?


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Bless her heart  Good on ya for gettin em buried for her
> 
> 
> Yeah... had another fam get together for today  One of these times we won't be runnin hither n yon!
> ...



yeah...bless her heart. Her dogs are all she has. He was almost 11 but went unexpectantly. I'm guessing his heart gave out. It was the least I could do for her.

No swimming planned...but mebbe some fishin and some homemade wine drinking. My uncle makes some great wine.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Bless her heart  Good on ya for gettin em buried for her
> 
> 
> Yeah... had another fam get together for today  One of these times we won't be runnin hither n yon!
> ...


Hey Snowy!!..........Hope Ian feels better soon!!



rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, Mallard slayah?


So did you only catch the one speckled trout??...........Did you catch it one one of your flies??


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That is some pretty country up there!!.........My Dad has a cabin just north of Murphy N.C..........How far is your aunt's place from the big waterfall on the side of the road that follows the river??



Have no idea Mitch...haven't been there before. They sold their place in Smyrna and moved up there while I was on my South Ga hiatus. I just know their land is on the river and they have a big cabin.

When I was a child...they had an old farmhouse in Maryville with about 50 acres or so that bordered the Little River and bordered the property of a blind man who owned several thousand acres. He had trails everywhere with chain hand rails so he could walk them. And there were some awesome caves on his property.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> yeah...bless her heart. Her dogs are all she has. He was almost 11 but went unexpectantly. I'm guessing his heart gave out. It was the least I could do for her.
> 
> No swimming planned...but mebbe some fishin and some homemade wine drinking. My uncle makes some great wine.


Sounds like a good ol time 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........Hope Ian feels better soon!!
> 
> So did you only catch the one speckled trout??...........Did you catch it one one of your flies??


Hey Mitch!  Me too, poor booger, hate seein him sick 

Yall have a goodun, time for me to get some sleep!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like a good ol time
> 
> Hey Mitch!  Me too, poor booger, hate seein him sick
> 
> Yall have a goodun, time for me to get some sleep!!



Night Snowy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Have no idea Mitch...haven't been there before. They sold their place in Smyrna and moved up there while I was on my South Ga hiatus. I just know their land is on the river and they have a big cabin.
> 
> When I was a child...they had an old farmhouse in Maryville with about 50 acres or so that bordered the Little River and bordered the property of a blind man who owned several thousand acres. He had trails everywhere with chain hand rails so he could walk them. And there were some awesome caves on his property.


Went up there a few years ago, and left my dad's cabin got on Davis ridge road........Went up, and got on the road that follows the Tellico river at the head waters, and followed it for @ 20 miles along the river!!.......Somewhere there is a big waterfall along side of that road!!.........Every thing around that waterfall was iced over............From there we went to the Cherohala Skyway!!..........Lot's of Snow, and Scenery!!........Wish I could find the disk with those pics on it!!.........The Joyce Kilmer wilderness is not far from there as well!!.......Old growth forest!!.........Some of the biggest trees I've ever seen there!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!  Me too, poor booger, hate seein him sick
> 
> Yall have a goodun, time for me to get some sleep!!


G'night girl!!.........Give Ian a big hug for me!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm out too, Snowy, hope Ian kicks it out quick!
'Nother round of meds & I'm gonna get to bed too!
Hey Mitch, don't get too loud too early, yaknow I wanna sleep late since I'm off work!! (sorry, Tag, I HAD to say it!!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2010)

Evenin Folks.....G'night folks!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 26, 2010)

Drive thru , I heard that your open late.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm out too, Snowy, hope Ian kicks it out quick!
> 'Nother round of meds & I'm gonna get to bed too!
> Hey Mitch, don't get too loud too early, yaknow I wanna sleep late since I'm off work!! (sorry, Tag, I HAD to say it!!)




That does it!!  SOMEBODY'S gettin' an early A.M. wake up call!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm out too, Snowy, hope Ian kicks it out quick!
> 'Nother round of meds & I'm gonna get to bed too!
> Hey Mitch, don't get too loud too early, yaknow I wanna sleep late since I'm off work!! (sorry, Tag, I HAD to say it!!)


Nothing going to happen for me early in the am!!...........Night Darlin!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Folks.....G'night folks!!!


Hello goodbye!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drive thru , I heard that your open late.


Always up late here


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........Hope Ian feels better soon!!
> 
> So did you only catch the one speckled trout??...........Did you catch it one one of your flies??



How did you know i caught a speckled trout? 
No, i went out to the dock just in time to see a trout break water chasing something. There was a zebco rod and reel with a 1/4 oz. grubhead and a 4 inch white shrimp grub on itlaying on the dock,  and i just flipped it out and bounced it back in. He nailed it on the drop and i got him on the dock. Wish i had my tacklebox because i think a small ponyhead with a curlytail grub would have tore them up. He was only a pound but i could have spent all day doing that! 
Okay, daughter told me she posted it on facebook.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2010)

7 members and 5 hidden. We stickout like a sore thumb bamer


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 7 members and 5 hidden. We stickout like a sore thumb bamer



It is no one you know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 7 members and 5 hidden. We stickout like a sore thumb bamer



Naw, i know they know that i know who they are. 

I'm going to bed, hankus. Have a good night, bro!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2010)

G'mornin
Back at work after ridin in the snow today.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i know they know that i know who they are.
> 
> I'm going to bed, hankus. Have a good night, bro!



Nite bamer 



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> Back at work after ridin in the snow today.



Mornin Raineman  We had snow but not enough to do nothin but take a few pics


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Yeeeeaaahhh C'moan.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drive thru , I heard that your open late.



your avatar


bout what it feels like right now though.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeeeeaaahhh C'moan.



Sup dude


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, Mallard slayah?



Hiya Pookie, that was a awesome morning!!



Been outside for about an hour now and it feels like my face is gonna fall off . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

slip said:


> your avatar
> 
> 
> bout what it feels like right now though.



That's our the local Walgreens.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How did you know i caught a speckled trout?
> No, i went out to the dock just in time to see a trout break water chasing something. There was a zebco rod and reel with a 1/4 oz. grubhead and a 4 inch white shrimp grub on itlaying on the dock,  and i just flipped it out and bounced it back in. He nailed it on the drop and i got him on the dock. Wish i had my tacklebox because i think a small ponyhead with a curlytail grub would have tore them up. He was only a pound but i could have spent all day doing that!
> Okay, daughter told me she posted it on facebook.






Hankus said:


>






threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is no one you know.


Wait a minute!!........I just left long enough to throw another stick of wood in the heater!!



rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i know they know that i know who they are.
> 
> I'm going to bed, hankus. Have a good night, bro!


Night Bama!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sup dude



Nuttin but the bottom of my whiskey glass...

And you?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie, that was a awesome morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> Been outside for about an hour now and it feels like my face is gonna fall off . . .



Grow a beard



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wait a minute!!........I just left long enough to throw another stick of wood in the heater!!
> 
> 
> Night Bama!!



You should have thrown that stick in mine


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nuttin but the bottom of my whiskey glass...
> 
> And you?



polishin off a doctored coke  Been busy as a cat on a tin roof otherwise. Least I wont have any trouble gettin too hot workin in the mornin


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> polishin off a doctored coke  Been busy as a cat on a tin roof otherwise. Least I wont have any trouble gettin too hot workin in the mornin



Naw ...you won't have to worry bout sweatin much..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie, that was a awesome morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> Been outside for about an hour now and it feels like my face is gonna fall off . . .



25 degrees up here


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Good Night ladies,


Quack, your in Charge.   Tell Miss Dawn, we hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Grow a beard
> 
> 
> 
> You should have thrown that stick in mine




Can't, it looks like somebody hit me in da chin with a snowball!!





Jeff Raines said:


> 25 degrees up here



  25 here too, and the wind is KICKING!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw ...you won't have to worry bout sweatin much..



I know thats rite 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Must not respond!!



What  I dont like bein the last one up  means I gotta stoke the fire fore I turn in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Must not respond!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Night ladies,
> 
> 
> Quack, your in Charge.   Tell Miss Dawn, we hope she feels better soon.





Go ahead Mitch, you heard AJ, I'm DA MAN !!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, it looks like somebody hit me in da chin with a snowball!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

aaannnnnnddddddddd theres the beer dawg


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I know thats rite
> 
> 
> 
> What  I dont like bein the last one up  means I gotta stoke the fire fore I turn in


Bummer being the keeper of the fire!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Go ahead Mitch, you heard AJ, I'm DA MAN !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bummer being the keeper of the fire!!





Just had new glass installed on my wood stove and the dang thing shattered after only a few uses???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aaannnnnnddddddddd theres the beer dawg


Just saw him run by here too!!.........Good night folks!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 27, 2010)

Night y'all.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2010)

I have got to finish the SOP's for remote sites,tonight.

Y'all keep it down in here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have got to finish the SOP's for remote sites,tonight.
> 
> Y'all keep it down in here





PFFFFFFFFFFT . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFT . . .



I know,I know....but this was supposed to have been done a month ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I know,I know....but this was supposed to have been done a month ago.



Procasta, er uhm, procastern, er uhm, SLACKER!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Procasta, er uhm, procastern, er uhm, SLACKER!!



I had a prophetic t-shirt once that read.."destination procrastination"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't look now but some of you have to work today.  

Morning all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't look now but some of you have to work today.
> 
> Morning all.


 The effects of the Smirnoff woke me up this early. What's your excuse??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The effects of the Smirnoff woke me up this early. What's your excuse??



That explains the russian quote,.....what about the indian?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The effects of the Smirnoff woke me up this early. What's your excuse??



Just a normal day of a gobbler getting off the roost.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

morning folks....did not want to get out of bed,but now that the coffee is done and drank time to fix the puters!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....did not want to get out of bed,but now that the coffee is done and drank time to fix the puters!!!



morning, did you get a few flurries to look at yesterday?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning, did you get a few flurries to look at yesterday?



We did,but by the time I went to bed they were gone....Of course it looks like an ice skating rink outside this morning,but I made it to work....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> That explains the russian quote,.....what about the indian?


 
I guess that came from the brief period of pseudo-enlightenment,,,,,,,,,,,,just before passing out..

What? No comment to the personal message about the new "Me" generation??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We did,but by the time I went to bed they were gone....Of course it looks like an ice skating rink outside this morning,but I made it to work....


 
And as usual, I suspect our DOT will be hard at work, but only after 400 wrecks are reported and a stop at the local Krispy Kreme..


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And as usual, I suspect our DOT will be hard at work, but only after 400 wrecks are reported and a stop at the local Krispy Kreme..



Problem is it looks like the street cleaners were out and they caused the ice patches......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 27, 2010)

Morning Folks.  Wish me luck as I venture out this morning surrounding myself with IdJITS all with a sole purpose in mind of getting to work.  Days like this are what thew Beast is for..   

Bumper Tag anyone..???   LOL


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks.  Wish me luck as I venture out this morning surrounding myself with IdJITS all with a sole purpose in mind of getting to work.  Days like this are what thew Beast is for..
> 
> Bumper Tag anyone..???   LOL



morning Kim.....Just stay on the sidewalks it's safer.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Kim.....Just stay on the sidewalks it's safer.....


 
I've got a buddy that used to have an old primer gray 72' Chevy pickup with a miriad of bumper stickers on it. The most prominant one on the front read, "if you don't like the way I drive, stay off of the sidewalk". On the back he had one that read, "I love cats, flat ones". As well as a vast collection of others that can't be repeated here..


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a buddy that used to have an old primer gray 72' Chevy pickup with a miriad of bumper stickers on it. The most prominant one on the front read, "if you don't like the way I drive, stay off of the sidewalk". On the back he had one that read, "I love cats, flat ones". As well as a vast collection of others that can't be repeated here..



Some of the older bumper stickers were great


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Well since I'm up I rekon I orta try and do sumthin......



....other than waste space 

Mornin yallses


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well since I'm up I rekon I orta try and do sumthin......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah,make it look like ya been here


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well since I'm up I rekon I orta try and do sumthin......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning...You never waste space,you are holding it for future development



Jeff Raines said:


> yeah,make it look like ya been here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...You never waste space,you are holding it for future development


 
You callin Hankus a squatter??? 

OK, I'm outta here. Y'all have fun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey look at the calendar.

It is the last Monday of 2010.


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2010)

Came to work this morning to see exactly where my workload stood from being out all of last week.  Had plans on taking this week off too but figured I would base all that on my current workload.    Parking lot is empty.  Made a pot of coffee and came in here to my desk and looked at the calendar and today is a company holiday...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

Buck said:


> Came to work this morning to see exactly where my workload stood from being out all of last week.  Had plans on taking this week off too but figure I would base all that on my current workload.    Parking lot is empty.  Made a pot of coffee and came in here to my desk and looked at the calendar and today is a company holiday...



not good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

Buck said:


> Came to work this morning to see exactly where my workload stood from being out all of last week.  Had plans on taking this week off too but figured I would base all that on my current workload.    Parking lot is empty.  Made a pot of coffee and came in here to my desk and looked at the calendar and today is a company holiday...





Idjit . . . just sayin . . .



Don't tell the wife, hit the bars and shoe shoes EARLY..


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit . . . just sayin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell the wife, hit the bars and shoe shoes EARLY..



I like the way you think...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  Hope everybody's Chrismas was good and Santa brought yall some good loot!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 27, 2010)

Buck said:


> Came to work this morning to see exactly where my workload stood from being out all of last week.  Had plans on taking this week off too but figured I would base all that on my current workload.    Parking lot is empty.  Made a pot of coffee and came in here to my desk and looked at the calendar and today is a company holiday...



Play day for Buck.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit . . . just sayin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell the wife, hit the bars and shoe shoes EARLY..





Buck said:


> I like the way you think...



And he is going home to dream about it on the couch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2010)

Good late mornin' to y'all!!!!


----------



## Krickit (Dec 27, 2010)

Morning folks!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Morning folks!!



Tryin to get qualified for next years Secret Santa I see


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been looking Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have been looking Keebs


Did you see me in the medicine aisle?!?
I have to admit, I haven't been up very long, but I didn't sleep the whole night, kinda hard when you can't breathe or you're coughing your fool head off!
But I've loaded back up on my meds, I do feel better, just not sure how far from my recliner I will get today!
Hi YA'LL!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Did you see me in the medicine aisle?!?
> I have to admit, I haven't been up very long, but I didn't sleep the whole night, kinda hard when you can't breathe or you're coughing your fool head off!
> But I've loaded back up on my meds, I do feel better, just not sure how far from my recliner I will get today!
> Hi YA'LL!!



You sit right there, I bring you what you need.


----------



## Krickit (Dec 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Tryin to get qualified for next years Secret Santa I see



Hey now, be nice.  I genuinely just wanted to say good morning...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You sit right there, I bring you what you need.


 I'd meet you at the gate & wear a mask, I wouldn't want ANYONE getting this mess!!



Krickit said:


> Hey now, be nice.  I genuinely just wanted to say good morning...


 Hey, ain't nuttin wrong with getting a head start!!
How was your Christmas, Krickit??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'd meet you at the gate & wear a mask, I wouldn't want ANYONE getting this mess!!
> 
> 
> Hey, ain't nuttin wrong with getting a head start!!
> How was your Christmas, Krickit??



I got meds, to take care of it.

I also have mums secert Hot tottie receipe.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got meds, to take care of it.
> 
> I also have mums secert Hot tottie receipe.



Why do I all of a sudden feel like going "Weeeeeeeeeee, WeWeWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Did you see me in the medicine aisle?!?
> I have to admit, I haven't been up very long, but I didn't sleep the whole night, kinda hard when you can't breathe or you're coughing your fool head off!
> But I've loaded back up on my meds, I do feel better, just not sure how far from my recliner I will get today!
> Hi YA'LL!!



Hey Keebs.....I hope ya get to feeling better


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Keebs.....I hope ya get to feeling better


Thanks Mike, me too, sure isn't how I had envisioned spending my time off!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Mike, me too, sure isn't how I had envisioned spending my time off!



Well it does beat being 6 ft under


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Well it does beat being 6 ft under


true, but not by much.........


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey keebses did any of the birds ya got from me start showin saddles, hackles or try to crow


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Afternoon, Peeps!
Keebs, i sure hate you got a flu bug. My daughter jenny started coughing, snorting, and feeling bad saturday but we haven't determined what she has yet.
It was a light day at work, and i've already got my nap in sooo......
I'm gonna go climb a tree about 4:30! If this wind will lay down right before dark, a Lee County trophy doe will hopefully hit the dirt( or grass). Got an invite, and it is a whole lot closer than Stewart County!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Peeps!
> Keebs, i sure hate you got a flu bug. My daughter jenny started coughing, snorting, and feeling bad saturday but we haven't determined what she has yet.
> It was a light day at work, and i've already got my nap in sooo......
> I'm gonna go climb a tree about 4:30! If this wind will lay down right before dark, a Lee County trophy doe will hopefully hit the dirt( or grass). Got an invite, and it is a whole lot closer than Stewart County!



Good luck bamer


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Good luck bamer



I'll need it. This is my first time going this year and this week is really my only chance to hunt before the season goes out. On call next week, and then have to go to Montgomery the week after. Mom bought me two tickets to see "Bear Country" the weekend of the 15th. It's a play about Bear Bryant at the Alabama Shakespeare Festival. Awesome place!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Peeps!
> Keebs, i sure hate you got a flu bug. My daughter jenny started coughing, snorting, and feeling bad saturday but we haven't determined what she has yet.
> It was a light day at work, and i've already got my nap in sooo......
> I'm gonna go climb a tree about 4:30! If this wind will lay down right before dark, a Lee County trophy doe will hopefully hit the dirt( or grass). Got an invite, and it is a whole lot closer than Stewart County!



Hope you get one!    I sure haven't had any luck this year!   I think I might outta stick to fishing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hope you get one!    I sure haven't had any luck this year!   I think I might outta stick to fishing.



Yeah, i'm ready to do some chunkin' and windin' too. Tied a few jigs this weekend but haven't kicked into high gear yet.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Peeps!
> Keebs, i sure hate you got a flu bug. My daughter jenny started coughing, snorting, and feeling bad saturday but we haven't determined what she has yet.
> It was a light day at work, and i've already got my nap in sooo......
> I'm gonna go climb a tree about 4:30! If this wind will lay down right before dark, a Lee County trophy doe will hopefully hit the dirt( or grass). Got an invite, and it is a whole lot closer than Stewart County!




I got a two bullets left over from my season, that is if  you need them.

Good luck Bama.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm ready to do some chunkin' and windin' too. Tied a few jigs this weekend but haven't kicked into high gear yet.



Christmas brought me a bunch of Bass Pro gift cards this year.   Yesterday was spent wandering around BP getting new gear to outfit the Yak for winter striper fishing on Lanier.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got a two bullets left over from my season, that is if  you need them.
> 
> Good luck Bama.



Thanks, AJ! 
An hour till i leave. Time is going so slow!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, AJ!
> An hour till i leave. Time is going so slow!



Bout time to head out bamer  Take them proojectiles from SpookTwo and get gone


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

On a cold winter's eve
On a thread bound for nowhere
I met up with the driviler
We were both too tired to sleep
So we took turns a-starin'
At the  monitor at the darkness
The boredom overtook us, he began to type

He said, "Son, I've made a life
Out of readin' people's posts
Knowin' what the threads were
By the way they type their keys
So if you don't mind my sayin'
I can see you're out of  drivel
For a taste of your 40 creek
I'll give you some advice"

So I handed him my bottle
And he drank down my last swallow
Then he bummed a cigarette
And asked me for a light
And the night got deathly quiet
And his post lost all expression
He said, "If you're gonna type on the driveler, boy
You gotta learn to type it right

You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
Know when to run
You never count your posts
When you're sittin' at the puter
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the thread's done

Every driveler knows
That the secret to survivin'
Is knowin' what to post away
And knowin' what to keep
'Cause every post's a winner
And every post's a loser
And the best that you can hope for
Is to die in your sleep"

And when he finished speakin'
He turned back toward the window
Crushed out his cigarette
And faded off to sleep
And somewhere in the darkness
The driveler he broke even
And in his final words
I found an post that I could keep

You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
Know when to run
You never count your posts
When you're sittin' at the puter
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the thread's done


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

Man it's dead in here??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's dead in here??



Hence, look up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hence, look up.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's dead in here??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






Running a skeleton crew throu the holidays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Running a skeleton crew throu the hoilidays.





How's my babies momma??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Running a skeleton crew throu the holidays.


 
Us too.  I drew one of the short straws!  Even one of the owners said today "I don't know why we even stay open this week"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2010)

It sure is windy.  Thinking a truck hunt over a field instead of a tree this afternoon.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's my babies momma??



She is  good.  No morning sickness yet.  She is just tired alot.  

She keeps saying,    how proud she is to have a little quacker running round.  A little confused on that one.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She is  good.  No morning sickness yet.  She is just tired alot.
> 
> She keeps saying,    how proud she is to have a little quacker running round.  A little confused on that one.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

It is time for the mexican.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I ain't no Mexican, but I hope that I'll do!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, we drove past a perfectly good field that had a six point and 5 Does standing in it, to go sit in stands over a soybean field that got turned under yesterday. Didn't see nuttin' but 20 mph winds into my right ear.







Can't wait to go again!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

The curse of bamer strikes again


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we drove past a perfectly good field that had a six point and 5 Does standing in it, to go sit in stands over a soybean field that got turned under yesterday. Didn't see nuttin' but 20 mph winds into my right ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you didnt really even see that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The curse of bamer strikes again



a spaghetti supper makes it all right.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> a spaghetti supper makes it all right.



Fried porkchops, butterbeans, rice and gravy and a glass of sweet tea


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope didn't have any of that


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

aches, chills, shakes, cough....

 ugh my MIL not only got the kids sick, me and Na are both sick too


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Poor snowy


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 27, 2010)

Seems as though I lost my avatar...



SnowHunter said:


> aches, chills, shakes, cough....
> 
> ugh my MIL not only got the kids sick, me and Na are both sick too



Sorry Sista, that crap sure is making it's rounds...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Your avatar commited suicide in your absence


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Poor snowy


Hey Hankus 


OutFishHim said:


> Seems as though I lost my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Sista, that crap sure is making it's rounds...



Someone stole yer aviator? 

Yup   Hopefully I'll have the stuff for my homemade cough med and by Wednesday I'll be A ok!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Your avatar commited suicide in your absence



Did it drink itself to death...


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Hankus
> 
> 
> Someone stole yer aviator?
> ...



I guess so...

Does that homemeade stuff do anything for burning sinses?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Bonjour


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Hankus



Hey  I got a stash of the main ingredient of my personal medicine. Want some  



OutFishHim said:


> Did it drink itself to death...



I dunno  You lost it not me


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aches, chills, shakes, cough....
> 
> ugh my MIL not only got the kids sick, me and Na are both sick too



I think it going around


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Seems as though I lost my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Sista, that crap sure is making it's rounds...



 Hate losing my avatar


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour



Bonjour Frenchy!



Hankus said:


> I dunno  You lost it not me



Who was in charge while I was gone?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I guess so...
> 
> Does that homemeade stuff do anything for burning sinses?


Dunno? Never had that problem 

Hope ya feel better Sista 


Hankus said:


> Hey  I got a stash of the main ingredient of my personal medicine. Want some
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno  You lost it not me


 I think I'll pass  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think it going around


yup  it seriously aint no fun, blek... feel better!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Bonjour Frenchy!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was in charge while I was gone?



Quack was in charge last nite so he prolly drank it  But bein as SpookTwo left him in charge its his fault


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


>





OutFishHim said:


> Bonjour Frenchy!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was in charge while I was gone?



What happen to the avatar?

Hoq had the wheel last night


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 27, 2010)

whats going on here............


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think I'll pass



Suit yerself  I ain't sick though


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dunno? Never had that problem
> 
> Hope ya feel better Sista
> I think I'll pass
> ...



I got some of the remedy   but it promised


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey keebses did any of the birds ya got from me start showin saddles, hackles or try to crow


Nope, not a one, I think ya done good!!

Wassail & Wiser's, at least it's warm to my throat & but it ain't opening my head none.......... yep, it's going 'round!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got some of the remedy   but it promised


 It ain't been sent yet?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2010)

finished with sketti, trying to watch American Pickers but my eyes are getting heavy! See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It ain't been sent yet?!?!



I was at work,  now I home. They frown at that stuff at work unless I am sharing. 

Need your address.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> finished with sketti, trying to watch American Pickers but my eyes are getting heavy! See ya'll tomorrow!



Nite Bamma, Sorry about the hunting.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> finished with sketti, trying to watch American Pickers but my eyes are getting heavy! See ya'll tomorrow!


Nite Bubba!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I was at work,  now I home. They frown at that stuff at work unless I am sharing.
> 
> Need your address.


incoming


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nite Bubba!
> 
> 
> incoming



Waiting


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> finished with sketti, trying to watch American Pickers but my eyes are getting heavy! See ya'll tomorrow!



Nite bamer


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Waiting


 too many capri's on the way home??


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> whats going on here............


Tony!!   



Hankus said:


> Suit yerself  I ain't sick though


That stuff'd prolly kill me 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got some of the  remedy   but it promised





Keebs said:


> Nope, not a one, I think ya done good!!
> 
> Wassail & Wiser's, at least it's warm to my throat & but it ain't opening my head none.......... yep, it's going 'round!


Hope you feel better too Sista  Oh, guess what I picked up today?  


rhbama3 said:


> finished with sketti, trying to watch American Pickers but my eyes are getting heavy! See ya'll tomorrow!


Night Wingman  better luck hunting next time!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Waiting


Impatiently mite I add


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> too many capri's on the way home??



I had a 12 pack before I got home.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Tony!!
> 
> That stuff'd prolly kill me
> 
> ...



All that don't kill ya makes ya stronger


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hope you feel better too Sista  Oh, guess what I picked up today?


Whuuud ya git??


Hankus said:


> Impatiently mite I add


 you noticed that too, huh?  Wonder how long I can make him wait?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I had a 12 pack before I got home.



I wish I had


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I had a 12 pack before I got home.


brand or off brand?!?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Impatiently mite I add



Always waiting on a women.

but if I must. I must.  WOWs are worth it.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whuuud ya git??
> 
> you noticed that too, huh?  Wonder how long I can make him wait?!?!



Til he looses interest


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whuuud ya git??
> 
> you noticed that too, huh?  Wonder how long I can make him wait?!?!



For you 



Hankus said:


> I wish I had



Need me to pick you up a case.


Keebs said:


> brand or off brand?!?



Only the best.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got some of the remedy   but it promised



Bet that'd go good in a capri sun! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I was at work,  now I home. They frown at that stuff at work unless I am sharing.
> 
> Need your address.



Do you have to declare that as a hazardous substance when you ship it?  At least a flammable liquid.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aches, chills, shakes, cough....
> 
> ugh my MIL not only got the kids sick, me and Na are both sick too


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Bet that'd go good in a capri sun!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to declare that as a hazardous substance when you ship it?  At least a flammable liquid.



It is  good straight up.  

It is preserves.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> For you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is  good straight up.
> 
> It is preserves.



Remedy  makes preserves too?  Didn't realize the boy had such mad domestic skills.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

HEY MIZ TAG  Ya got RUTT ready to go back to work so he can rest yet


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whuuud ya git??
> 
> you noticed that too, huh?  Wonder how long I can make him wait?!?!


4 more goaties  2 will be kidding any day  


Tag-a-long said:


> Bet that'd go good in a capri sun!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to declare that as a hazardous substance when you ship it?  At least a flammable liquid.


Hey Tag Sista 

hazardous and flammable... BIOHAZARD


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HEY MIZ TAG  Ya got RUTT ready to go back to work so he can rest yet


 I swear Hankus, you do have a way with the wording of words!!



SnowHunter said:


> 4 more goaties  2 will be kidding any day
> Hey Tag Sista
> 
> hazardous and flammable... BIOHAZARD


 Pictures!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is  good straight up.
> 
> It is liquid apple pie!!


Fixed it for ya!!..............I like apple pie!!



Hankus said:


> HEY MIZ TAG  Ya got RUTT ready to go back to work so he can rest yet


......Ain't you got nuthin better to do!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I swear Hankus, you do have a way with the wording of words!!
> 
> 
> Pictures!!!!



Camera is in Dville  Gonna try and get some tomorrow with my phone... gotta trim feet too, they look like they wearin elf shoes


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fixed it for ya!!..............I like apple pie!!
> 
> ......Ain't you got nuthin better to do!!



  

Hey Mitch!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fixed it for ya!!..............I like apple pie!!
> 
> ......Ain't you got nuthin better to do!!



Tells Keebs, How well the meds work,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Camera is in Dville  Gonna try and get some tomorrow with my phone... gotta trim feet too, they look like they wearin elf shoes


 Don't tell me I gotta trim goat hooves tooooooo!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fixed it for ya!!..............I like apple pie!!
> 
> ......Ain't you got nuthin better to do!!


 You got time to  be in here?!?!?



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tells Keebs, How well the meds work,


  and don't forget your mum's recipe!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Camera is in Dville  Gonna try and get some tomorrow with my phone... gotta trim feet too, they look like they wearin elf shoes


Get em to mail it to you



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!


Hey Snowy!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tells Keebs, How well the meds work,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I need *something* that will work, my head is about to blow off tonight.  Fixing to do a breathing treatment & go *sauna it* for a while so maybe I can sleep!
I reaaalllllyyyyy wanted to be hunting this week!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You got time to  be in here?!?!?
> 
> 
> :


I am almost caught up on the Honey do list!!.........I do get to take a break every now, and then!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HEY MIZ TAG  Ya got RUTT ready to go back to work so he can rest yet



Nope ... he's still got a list of stuff to do around here before he can go back to work!


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Camera is in Dville  Gonna try and get some tomorrow with my phone... gotta trim feet too, they look like they wearin elf shoes


 you fightin thoes chickins yet.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I am almost caught up on the Honey do list!!.........I do get to take a break every now, and then!!






Tag-a-long said:


> Nope ... he's still got a list of stuff to do around here before he can go back to work!


*IF* he does get caught up, I could put him to work to keep him outta truble for ya!!  The barn will be moved Thursday, gotta unload some of it, then re-load it afterwards....  
BUT it'll sure be a load off my mind to have it where it's going to stay & be put to better use!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Remedy  makes preserves too?  Didn't realize the boy had such mad domestic skills.



AJ!!!!      

What'd I do???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> AJ!!!!
> 
> What'd I do???



I advertised, so I fixed.  I was writing a pm.

You did nothing.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

stir and run


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I advertised, so I fixed.  I was writing a pm.
> 
> You did nothing.



I'm SO confused!     I think I'll just stick to watching football.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> AJ!!!!
> 
> What'd I do???





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I advertised, so I fixed.  I was writing a pm.
> 
> You did nothing.



    



Tag-a-long said:


> I'm SO confused!     I think I'll just stick to watching football.


Nnnoooooooo, stick around!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

I undersatnd


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't tell me I gotta trim goat hooves tooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> You got time to  be in here?!?!?
> ...


If they need it, yeah.... I don't think any of the 3 older girls ever had thiers done 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Get em to mail it to you
> 
> Hey Snowy!!


I would...cept we're goin back down to get Aimee this weekend, so I can pick it up then 


ButcherTony said:


> you fightin thoes chickins yet.....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I undersatnd



a few beers and a laptop and I become the speller seth always wished he could be


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nnnoooooooo, stick around!!!!



It's OK ...  we conferenced and I'm good now!  I'll hang around a bit, I can multi-task!  I need more meds though ... my throat is starting to hurt again.  



Hankus said:


> I undersatnd



you is QUICK!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If they need it, yeah.... I don't think any of the 3 older girls ever had thiers done


*whew* but I think I could at least handle doing a goats instead of paying a farrier!!



Hankus said:


> a few beers and a laptop and I become the speller seth always wished he could be


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's OK ...  we conferenced and I'm good now!  I'll hang around a bit, I can multi-task!  I need more meds though ... my throat is starting to hurt again.
> 
> 
> 
> you is QUICK!!



Dr. Beerkus says to let a shot of likker leak down yer throat. The soothe comes after the burn


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *whew* but I think I could at least handle doing a goats instead of paying a farrier!!



its turrble I hev to retype haf of waht I type if i wont et rite


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> a few beers and a laptop and I become the speller seth always wished he could be





Hankus said:


> Dr. Beerkus says to let a shot of likker leak down yer throat. The soothe comes after the burn



Baldfish introduced me to some American Honey flavored Wild Turkey that is most excellent for that!    I ain't much of a bourbon drinker so I just get the little sample sized bottles.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its turrble I hev to retype haf of waht I type if i wont et rite



Dude....what?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's OK ...  we conferenced and I'm good now!  I'll hang around a bit, I can multi-task!  I need more meds though ... my throat is starting to hurt again.
> 
> 
> 
> you is QUICK!!



I told you, it always the mans fault,  that's me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's OK ...  we conferenced and I'm good now!  I'll hang around a bit, I can multi-task!  I need more meds though ... my throat is starting to hurt again.
> 
> 
> 
> you is QUICK!!


 It had to be explained to me!!!  I need more meds too!!  Wassail didn't cut it, went with coke & Wiser!



Hankus said:


> its turrble I hev to retype haf of waht I type if i wont et rite


 -groan- is it bad that I can unnerstan what ya'll type?!?!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I would...cept we're goin back down to get Aimee this weekend, so I can pick it up then


Gotcha!!..........I forgot about Aimee........Glad you didn't!!



Hankus said:


> a few beers and a laptop and I become the speller seth always wished he could be


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Baldfish introduced me to some American Honey flavored Wild Turkey that is most excellent for that!    I ain't much of a bourbon drinker so I just get the little sample sized bottles.





SnowHunter said:


> Dude....what?!


Lady's?? incoming!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Baldfish introduced me to some American Honey flavored Wild Turkey that is most excellent for that!    I ain't much of a bourbon drinker so I just get the little sample sized bottles.



Thanks  I'll put that on my list of stuff to keep a bottle of stuck back, assumin it passes the taste test 



SnowHunter said:


> Dude....what?!



Thats what I said


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gotcha!!..........I forgot about Aimee........Glad you didn't!!



  I'm gonna tell!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It had to be explained to me!!!  I need more meds too!!  Wassail didn't cut it, went with coke & Wiser!
> 
> 
> -groan- is it bad that I can unnerstan what ya'll type?!?!



Took me several weeks when I started readin these drivel threads just to figger some of the real words in the wording


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm gonna tell!!!



but who will lissen


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gotcha!!..........I forgot about Aimee........Glad you didn't!!



How you think Aimee came to be in D'ville to begin with???


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but who will lissen


not many  


Tag-a-long said:


> How you think Aimee came to be in D'ville to begin with???



   TagSista, you on a roll tonight


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> How you think Aimee came to be in D'ville to begin with???


 fairy godmother??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Took me several weeks when I started readin these drivel threads just to figger some of the real words in the wording


 You stawked us?!?!?



SnowHunter said:


> not many
> 
> 
> TagSista, you on a roll tonight


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2010)

ok, I'm outta here, gonna go run the saauna & see if I can sleep tonight!!  G'nite Johnboy!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You stawked us?!?!?



naw I jus kept my mouth shut. Ya know that remove all doubt jive 

nite keebses


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Night yall!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm outta here, gonna go run the saauna & see if I can sleep tonight!!  G'nite Johnboy!



Night Sista, hope ya feel better!  

Na just got home... left work early with bad fever chills... he got the fixins for the homemade cough tea/syrup  which is now boiling away on the stovetop


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gotcha!!..........I forgot about Aimee........Glad you didn't!!





SnowHunter said:


> I'm gonna tell!!!





Tag-a-long said:


> How you think Aimee came to be in D'ville to begin with???





SnowHunter said:


> not many
> 
> 
> TagSista, you on a roll tonight


Some folks never forget the things you would like to forget!!..........Sorry Girl I just couldn't help it!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night yall!



Night AJ


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Sista, hope ya feel better!
> 
> Na just got home... left work early with bad fever chills... he got the fixins for the homemade cough tea/syrup  which is now boiling away on the stovetop



hope that helps snowy





nite Spook Two


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some folks never forget the things you would like to forget!!..........Sorry Girl I just couldn't help it!!



 My forgetfulness knows no bounds sometimes    What kinda friends would yall be, if ya never brought it up?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2010)

nite to all the ladies, lurkers, guests, folks, people, critters and RUTT.

I'm chasin the beer dawg to the truck


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm outta here, gonna go run the saauna & see if I can sleep tonight!!  G'nite Johnboy!


Night Darlin!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night yall!


Night Bro!!


SnowHunter said:


> My forgetfulness knows no bounds sometimes    What kinda friends would yall be, if ya never brought it up?


Night Darlin!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite to all the ladies, lurkers, guests, folks, people, critters and RUTT.
> 
> I'm chasin the beer dawg to the truck


Don't let him get your last beer!!.......G'night Bro!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite to all the ladies, lurkers, guests, folks, people, critters and RUTT.
> 
> I'm chasin the beer dawg to the truck


Night Hankus!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Darlin!!
> 
> 
> Night Bro!!
> Night Darlin!!



Night Mitch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite to all the ladies, lurkers, guests, folks, people, critters and RUTT.
> 
> I'm chasin the beer dawg to the truck


Now that I re-read that post..........I see that I got my own classification!!..........Don't know whether to be proud, or embarrassed??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow cold night at work. Good to be back at the house with fire going. I like oak a lot.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow cold night at work. Good to be back at the house with fire going. I like oak a lot.


Oak is good!!.........























And Warm!!

Evening Craig!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oak is good!!.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there Mitch. What been going on tonight?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Mitch. What been going on tonight?


Just been doing what is needed to keep the house warm without having to take out a second Mortgage to pay the propane bill!!...........Oak is good!!

Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2010)

must wake up.  infuse coffee.  drive to Atl airport.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just been doing what is needed to keep the house warm without having to take out a second Mortgage to pay the propane bill!!...........Oak is good!!



With all them trees running around your place unbranded,you should never go cold


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 28, 2010)

morning folks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't tell me I gotta trim goat hooves tooooooo!!!


If you give them a big pile of rocks and concrete to climb on, it will help keep the hooves worn down. I've also seen folks use big cement pipes, buried half way on their side. Goats like to climb.


gobbleinwoods said:


> must wake up.  infuse coffee.  drive to Atl airport.


Be careful, they might still be Zombies in Atlanta... or yankees! Not sure which is more dangerous...



jmfauver said:


> morning folks


Morning Mike... and anybody else


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 28, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Be careful, they might still be Zombies in Atlanta... or yankees! Not sure which is more dangerous...
> 
> 
> Morning Mike... and anybody else



Zombies,especially after the Saints won last night.....Morning Cap't...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2010)

No zombies attacked me,  traffic wasn't bad, and the yankees if there we still asleep. 

morning and coffee to go anyone?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 28, 2010)

Mornin  I gotta finish what it was I started before I was interupted and had to stop doin what that was.


----------



## Krickit (Dec 28, 2010)

How is everyone this fine, crisp, Tuesday morning?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin  I gotta finish what it was I started before I was interupted and had to stop doin what that was.



Morning



gobbleinwoods said:


> No zombies attacked me,  traffic wasn't bad, and the yankees if there we still asleep.
> 
> morning and coffee to go anyone?



You must have gone in the daylight



Krickit said:


> How is everyone this fine, crisp, Tuesday morning?



Morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 28, 2010)

Kinda slow in here.....ZZZZZZZZZ 

Well...I'm gunna load up the trailor and drop off some clothes and other assorted items to donate to the local thrift store.  Tax time is comming. 

Later


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 28, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Kinda slow in here.....ZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Well...I'm gunna load up the trailor and drop off some clothes and other assorted items to donate to the local thrift store.  Tax time is comming.
> 
> Later





That's what I NEED to be doing. 

Unfortunately, Fishbait is forcing me to take a 2-for-1 trip to Sears for new tires for my car and then to the optical center to get my eyes checked while I wait on the "Tire Guy" that went to "Tire College" to finish the Honda.    

Then I get to wait while I have new tires put on EvilRubberDucky's Trooper.  


Gonna be a grand vacation day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2010)

Sunshine and cool temps but it is going to warm up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Good Mernin Yall


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 28, 2010)

Morning everybody!   Late morning drive by...on the way to the Doc's to get some exciting news that they wouldn't/couldn't tell me over the phone!      Wish me luck.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 28, 2010)

Morning folks.  Hope ya'll be a having a great day.




Good luck there Bob.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody!   Late morning drive by...on the way to the Doc's to get some exciting news that they wouldn't/couldn't tell me over the phone!      Wish me luck.



You're a prime candidate for gender reassignment?  



Seriously, good luck Bob.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 28, 2010)

Good morning Snowey, hogTrap, and RM. Good luck Boneboy, I hope it isn't bad news... and hope it is more substantial than them having you come all the way in to just sign an insurance form. I hate Doctors.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

Good mornin', Drivelers! It's great to be _alive!_

Hope your news is GOOD news,Bob.Let us know!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 28, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tBQ0_9IFzU0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tBQ0_9IFzU0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## pbradley (Dec 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Good mornin', Drivelers! It's great to be _alive!_
> 
> Hope your news is GOOD news,Bob.Let us know!



mornin Dave.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 28, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Good morning Snowey, hogTrap, and RM. Good luck Boneboy, I hope it isn't bad news... and hope it is more substantial than them having you come all the way in to just sign an insurance form. I hate Doctors.


Hey ya there Quirk-ski.



crackerdave said:


> Good mornin', Drivelers! It's great to be _alive!_
> 
> Hope your news is GOOD news,Bob.Let us know!



Hey Dave, yeppers it sho izz.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 28, 2010)

pbradley said:


> mornin Dave.


Wow what an avy there bud. Little less fer dis kool weather we having huh.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow what an avy there bud. Little less fer dis kool weather we having huh.



yes as Seth said pbrad's avi is back in black.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 28, 2010)

Sure... this place is dead all morning, but as soon as I get ready to shut down for the day, all the Dribblers come out of the woodwork. Starting to get a complex here...


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

pbradley said:


> mornin Dave.





hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya there Quirk-ski.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave, yeppers it sho izz.





Capt Quirk said:


> Sure... this place is dead all morning, but as soon as I get ready to shut down for the day, all the Dribblers come out of the woodwork. Starting to get a complex here...



Mawnin',yawl!

Hey,Keith - don't be complex! Do you need an Okra Treatment?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Mawnin',yawl!
> 
> Hey,Keith - don't be complex! Do you need an Okra Treatment?



Watch it Dave... you're cruising for an okra enema


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Watch it Dave... you're cruising for an okra enema



I was gonna suggest that for ya,Keith.I wuz trine ta be _polite!_


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Sista, hope ya feel better!
> 
> Na just got home... left work early with bad fever chills... he got the fixins for the homemade cough tea/syrup  which is now boiling away on the stovetop


Send me that recipe again, I'm ready to try ANYTHING to kick this mess to the curb!!



boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody!   Late morning drive by...on the way to the Doc's to get some exciting news that they wouldn't/couldn't tell me over the phone!      Wish me luck.


 Let us know, Bob!!  Hope &  it's good, though!!!



crackerdave said:


> Good mornin', Drivelers! It's great to be _alive!_
> 
> Hope your news is GOOD news,Bob.Let us know!


 Helllloooo there my friend!!!!!



Capt Quirk said:


> Watch it Dave... you're cruising for an okra enema


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

Mawnin',Miss Keebs! How you _is?_


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 28, 2010)

WoW, Keebs are you sick? I make a mean poultus fo da king krud. But ya gotta hold it on forehead tween dem eyes.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 28, 2010)

Welp, work time is round the korner. Ya'll bees good naw, heaw.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, Keebs are you sick? I make a mean poultus fo da king krud. But ya gotta hold it on forehead tween dem eyes.


I'll try it!  Yep, coughing, ears popping, sneezing, YUCK!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Mawnin',Miss Keebs! How you _is?_


Hiya Dave, if I could get over this cough/crud mess, I'd sure be a whole lot better, specially since I am on vacation!!!  I can work this sick, but to be home & sick, makes it worse, ya know??
Hope you & yours had a great Christmas!!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll try it!  Yep, coughing, ears popping, sneezing, YUCK!!!



Put a dab of Vick's Vapor rub on your upper lip and hold your head over a pot of boiling water and breathe the steam.Don't get _too_ close! [You can also substitute a steamin' mug fulla the "beverage of your choice" for the pot of boiling water.]

Serious!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Put a dab of Vick's Vapor rub on your upper lip and hold your head over a pot of boiling water and breathe the steam.Don't get _too_ close! [You can also substitute a steamin' mug fulla the "beverage of your choice" for the pot of boiling water.]
> 
> Serious!


Been doing that too, 'member, I was raised "old school" too!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Put a dab of Vick's Vapor rub on your upper lip and hold your head over a pot of boiling water and breathe the steam.Don't get _too_ close! [You can also substitute a steamin' mug fulla the *"beverage of your choice"* for the pot of boiling water.]
> 
> Serious!





Keebs said:


> Been doing that too, 'member, I was raised "old school" too!



I can see Keebs at the first AA meeting now.

Hi everybody, my name's Darlee and it all started with a bad cold...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I can see Keebs at the first AA meeting now.
> 
> Hi everybody, my name's Darlee and it all started with a bad cold...


 AA is for quitters!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> AA is for quitters!!



Or people looking for new drinking buddies.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or people looking for new drinking buddies.





Question?????????










ANY way to cover a cough so I can go deer hunting?!?!?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Question?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes...They make a cough tube you use and no sound comes out....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yes...They make a cough tube you use and no sound comes out....


Ok, let me rephrase that.............. any way without driving 30+ miles to buy something............ 
Think I'll just fix me some hot toddy in a thermas to take with me.......


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 28, 2010)

Well I'm back...a little less blood and a little lighter in the bladder.  Guess I won't know much more until next year!   Other than that...I'm still the same.  Good afternoon folks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I'm back...a little less blood and a little lighter in the bladder.  Guess I won't know much more until next year!   Other than that...I'm still the same.  Good afternoon folks!


And they didn't tell ya nothing?!?!
 But glad you're back...............


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And they didn't tell ya nothing?!?!
> But glad you're back...............



Thanks...hope ya feel better quick like!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks...hope ya feel better quick like!


Thanks, if I had all the ingredients for what folks is telling me to try, I'd either be well or dead by now!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 28, 2010)

Or full of it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

home from work. Time to try to remove a dead battery from the 4-wheeler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2010)

Keebs,  the cough tube is just a plastic tube filled with cotton balls.  You could probably do just about as good with a tp tube and stuff it with cotton and put something over the exit end to keep from blowing the cotton out.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Dave, if I could get over this cough/crud mess, I'd sure be a whole lot better, specially since I am on vacation!!!  I can work this sick, but to be home & sick, makes it worse, ya know??
> Hope you & yours had a great Christmas!!


We did - thankya!


Keebs said:


> Been doing that too, 'member, I was raised "old school" too!


Here's to th'_"Old School"_ and all gradjits thereof!


boneboy96 said:


> Well I'm back...a little less blood and a little lighter in the bladder.  Guess I won't know much more until next year!   Other than that...I'm still the same.  Good afternoon folks!


Glad you're OK,Bob!


Hey,Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

back from da battery store and new battery is charging. Had a nice box of tackle in the mailbox and i'm thinking this is an excellent time to make some "Fauver-darts".


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> back from da battery store and new battery is charging. Had a nice box of tackle in the mailbox and i'm thinking this is an excellent time to make some "Fauver-darts".



Whut dat is?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> "Fauver-darts"



Is them like regular darts just tall and wide


----------



## Hankus (Dec 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Whut dat is?



Say it rite dave  Whut dart is? Is the correct wording


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Say it rite dave  Whut dart is? Is the correct wording



Brer Robert,he ain't sayin'.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> back from da battery store and new battery is charging. Had a nice box of tackle in the mailbox and i'm thinking this is an excellent time to make some "Fauver-darts".





crackerdave said:


> Whut dat is?





Hankus said:


> Is them like regular darts just tall and wide



Yes,yes and yes


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Whut dat is?


A shad dart with a fur and feather dressing on the back end. JM was kind enough to let me borrow his mold, and i've been waiting on the 1/0 jig hooks to come in.


Hankus said:


> Is them like regular darts just tall and wide


1/32 oz. shad darts molded up and ready to hook a few crappie, bass, drum, bream, and everything else we usually catch on jigs! 



crackerdave said:


> Brer Robert,he ain't sayin'.


Sorry, Dave. Bubbette has banished my jig molding to the shed out back. I is back now.



jmfauver said:


> Yes,yes and yes



Yes.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 28, 2010)

yes


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yes



I see you answered all of stringmusic's questions about proper driveling.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh REEEEEEEEEE!!! 

pictures for ya


----------



## Hankus (Dec 28, 2010)

Drivelin in line at the feed store 

Lines slow though


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I see you answered all of stringmusic's questions about proper driveling.



   yeah...I'll open it back up in a day or so!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh REEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> pictures for ya
> View attachment 576406
> ...



Hey there Snowygoatsmilkcheesemakingmama!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Drivelin in line at the feed store
> 
> Lines slow though


 I went yesterday... though I'm usually in there twice a week or more    


boneboy96 said:


> Hey there Snowygoatsmilkcheesemakingmama!



Heeeeeeey Bob! Glad to hear things went alright at the Dr!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

TV, PS2, tv tuner, stereo tuner, surround sound speakers, dvd player, vhs player, and now i gotta figure out how to hook a Wii Fit player thingy into that mess of wires. This oughta be fun...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Dave. Bubbette has banished my jig molding to the shed out back. I is back now.



Well, duuhh! We already have a puppy lacking brain cells, he can't afford to lick some lead and lose even more!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> TV, PS2, tv tuner, stereo tuner, surround sound speakers, dvd player, vhs player, and now i gotta figure out how to hook a Wii Fit player thingy into that mess of wires. This oughta be fun...



 great gugamuga! Thats a mess right there! If we don't hear from ya in a while.. we're gonna send a search party


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> TV, PS2, tv tuner, stereo tuner, surround sound speakers, dvd player, vhs player, and now i gotta figure out how to hook a Wii Fit player thingy into that mess of wires. This oughta be fun...



Just move the PS2 to the bedroom. You don't need that old Sega anymore anyways. You could get rid of the PS2 also. You don't need those any more. You can also get rid of the VCR. They don't make those any more. Anyone ever seen the show "Hoarders"? I live with one.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> TV, PS2, tv tuner, stereo tuner, surround sound speakers, dvd player, vhs player, and now i gotta figure out how to hook a Wii Fit player thingy into that mess of wires. This oughta be fun...



Hold the player in one hand and the wires in the other.  Put your left foot in the air, spin around, wiggle your bottom and then drop everything.

That is probably the most you are going to play with it anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Hold the player in one hand and the wires in the other.  Put your left foot in the air, spin around, wiggle your bottom and then drop everything.
> 
> That is probably the most you are going to play with it anyway.



I didn't WANT this thing, HG. This was one of Bubbette's idea's.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't WANT this thing, HG. This was one of Bubbette's idea's.



This was your Christmas present to me!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I'm back...a little less blood and a little lighter in the bladder.  Guess I won't know much more until next year!   Other than that...I'm still the same.  Good afternoon folks!


It's alive!


boneboy96 said:


> Or full of it!


Remember who you're talking about... she certainly is full of something...



rhbama3 said:


> TV, PS2, tv tuner, stereo tuner, surround sound speakers, dvd player, vhs player, and now i gotta figure out how to hook a Wii Fit player thingy into that mess of wires. This oughta be fun...


I hope this turns out as funny as your boat stories 



Bubbette said:


> Well, duuhh! We already have a puppy lacking brain cells, he can't afford to lick some lead and lose even more!


Bama or the puppy???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Robert, almost time. Recognize the jig?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, almost time. Recognize the jig?



Yep. One of my favorites.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

oh lawd, Bubbette is trying out the wii fit board. This has got to be the most annoying music i've heard in a while.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, Bubbette is trying out the wii fit board. This has got to be the most annoying music i've heard in a while.



video?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> video?



Ain't touching that one.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ain't touching that one.



  Smart Man!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 28, 2010)

Beer  and Jack n Coke (RC Cola)


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Smart Man!!!



Allie and bubbette played the  boxing game for a little while and wore out. Got NCIS on tv now, thankfully.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie and bubbette played the  boxing game for a little while and wore out. Got NCIS on tv now, thankfully.



It was very satisfying to beat the snot outta her (since she is on my hit list right now).


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It's alive!
> Remember who you're talking about... she certainly is full of something...
> 
> I hope this turns out as funny as your boat stories
> ...



Bama's been playin' wiff lead for a long time - splains a lot!  The puppy is the one that can't afford to lose any more brain cells. 



SnowHunter said:


> video?







rhbama3 said:


> Ain't touching that one.



Smart boy!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 28, 2010)

I have arrived!!  Bass Pro is sending me my own catalog now.  Just what we need ... two of all of 'em.    Hope Cabela's didn't buy the same mailing list or our poor mailman is gonna have a hernia when that hardcover edition comes out.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie and bubbette played the  boxing game for a little while and wore out. Got NCIS on tv now, thankfully.


Oh one of the few reasons I miss TV, NCIS!!!


Bubbette said:


> Bama's been playin' wiff lead for a long time - splains a lot!  The puppy is the one that can't afford to lose any more brain cells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least I wasn't serious  


Tag-a-long said:


> I have arrived!!  Bass Pro is sending me my own catalog now.  Just what we need ... two of all of 'em.    Hope Cabela's didn't buy the same mailing list or our poor mailman is gonna have a hernia when that hardcover edition comes out.


Hey Sista  

Ahhh eye candy.... or door stoppers


----------



## Redneck1919 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bama's been playin' wiff lead for a long time - splains a lot!  The puppy is the one that can't afford to lose any more brain cells.
> 
> 
> I worked in the printing business since I was about 14. Handled lead everyday until they finally did away with it in the 70's. Never did lick it, but never had any effect effect, uh effect on me or me either.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Redneck1919 said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > Bama's been playin' wiff lead for a long time - splains a lot!  The puppy is the one that can't afford to lose any more brain cells.
> ...


----------



## Redneck1919 (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Redneck1919 said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, Redneck!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Redneck1919 said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Black Jack must have been a good antidote for lead poisoning. We only handled the dirty variety of lead, no alloys. How does birdshot taste?
> ...


----------



## Redneck1919 (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Redneck1919 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty good. It was usually hidden in a dove breast or rabbit leg.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Night folks, gotta get up early.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, Bubbette is trying out the wii fit board. This has got to be the most annoying music i've heard in a while.





SnowHunter said:


> video?





Redneck1919 said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > Bama's been playin' wiff lead for a long time - splains a lot!  The puppy is the one that can't afford to lose any more brain cells.
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A shad dart with a fur and feather dressing on the back end. JM was kind enough to let me borrow his mold, and i've been waiting on the 1/0 jig hooks to come in.
> 
> 1/32 oz. shad darts molded up and ready to hook a few crappie, bass, drum, bream, and everything else we usually catch on jigs!
> 
> ...



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!




rhbama3 said:


> TV, PS2, tv tuner, stereo tuner, surround sound speakers, dvd player, vhs player, and now i gotta figure out how to hook a Wii Fit player thingy into that mess of wires. This oughta be fun...



They are easy....



Bubbette said:


> Well, duuhh! We already have a puppy lacking brain cells, he can't afford to lick some lead and lose even more!



I think the pooch came that way...Besides I have been pouring for 20yrs and Iis got no bain dameage......


Bama, I got a nice heated garage to pour mine in( og coourse I look like DarthVader with my mask on)....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning



and a good day to you too.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and a good day to you too.



I need a few good days ( a few good days of fishing that is)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I need a few good days ( a few good days of fishing that is)



Brrrrrr.   Nothing like being on or near the water on a winter day.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Brrrrrr.   Nothing like being on or near the water on a winter day.



So long as the fish bite like they did on Saturday I don't care...we caught 45 yellow perch and small catfish in 3 hours...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2010)

:whoohooo:  I like a good fish fry.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> :whoohooo:  I like a good fish fry.



So do I....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## magoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Mornin' Mr. Drankus  and Mr Mike.


----------



## magoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning to you too Robert


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning gang.  Hope all is well, and or getting that way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning, JM, Hankus, Gobble, and welcome back Magoo!
Got my coffee brewing, and have a few minutes to kill before work.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

How yall is this mornin????


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 29, 2010)

magoo said:


> Mornin' Mr. Drankus  and Mr Mike.





Hankus said:


> Mornin





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.  Hope all is well, and or getting that way.





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, JM, Hankus, Gobble, and welcome back Magoo!
> Got my coffee brewing, and have a few minutes to kill before work.





BBQBOSS said:


> How yall is this mornin????



Morning everyone.......BBQ,All is good!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning everyone.......BBQ,All is good!!



Good deal!  Did Santee Klaws come see ya?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good deal!  Did Santee Klaws come see ya?



Nope.......He stopped by for the wife but forgot me,guess I was so bad I didn't even deserve coal


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nope.......He stopped by for the wife but forgot me,guess I was so bad I didn't even deserve coal



Heck, id be happy to get some coal!  Im always running out!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

A chilly good morning Dribblers! Everybody perked up yet?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good morning peeps...another day of sunshine and fun.   Off to another Dr.'s appt at 9:15.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 29, 2010)

Good morning!


Vacation over....back to work for me today...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> A chilly good morning Dribblers! Everybody perked up yet?



Workin outside is cold this mornin but this here coffee is perkin me rite up. How's it a hanging Quirk


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning peeps...another day of sunshine and fun.   Off to another Dr.'s appt at 9:15.



I'm thinkin they is puttin ya on an exercise regimine with runnin back and forth to the doctor as the main part. Hope the results is good.



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Vacation over....back to work for me today...



Mornin OFH  Looks cold in that av brrrrrrr


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 29, 2010)

No exercise for me...getting everything ckecked and rechecked before the new year and a new deductible and co-pay that'll have to be met.   All's I need now is that 8 foot garden hose with the camera and snippers on the end.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mornin'


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> No exercise for me...getting everything ckecked and rechecked before the new year and a new deductible and co-pay that'll have to be met.   All's I need now is that 8 foot garden hose with the camera and snippers on the end.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'




Looking at that avatar, i'd have to say the pollution has altered the striped bass up there!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin OFH  Looks cold in that av brrrrrrr



 It was bit nippy that day...



boneboy96 said:


> No exercise for me...getting everything ckecked and rechecked before the new year and a new deductible and co-pay that'll have to be met.   All's I need now is that 8 foot garden hose with the camera and snippers on the end.







jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Your fishy looks mean....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Looking at that avatar, i'd have to say the pollution has altered the striped bass up there!





OutFishHim said:


> Your fishy looks mean....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope all of you had a good Christmas and look forward to the New Year. 

Good day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope all of you had a good Christmas and look forward to the New Year.
> 
> Good day.



You too, Brother Nic! 
Okay, gotta get some work done. See ya'll later!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope all of you had a good Christmas and look forward to the New Year.
> 
> Good day.



Same to you Nick.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope all of you had a good Christmas and look forward to the New Year.
> 
> Good day.



Same to ya Nic!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 29, 2010)

Good moring all,  Hope everyone has got coffee this morning. We ran out at work.

I proably do not need it any way.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning peeps...another day of sunshine and fun.   Off to another Dr.'s appt at 9:15.


Are you sick, or is your Doctor planning a new purchase??? I always have to question their motives 



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Vacation over....back to work for me today...


That's a bummer... did ya have a good one?


Hankus said:


> Workin outside is cold this mornin but this here coffee is perkin me rite up. How's it a hanging Quirk


Going to head outside soon, but I'ma gonna be doing more burning 



boneboy96 said:


> No exercise for me...getting everything ckecked and rechecked before the new year and a new deductible and co-pay that'll have to be met.   All's I need now is that 8 foot garden hose with the camera and snippers on the end.


I don't wanna know about the hose... 


Nicodemus said:


> I hope all of you had a good Christmas and look forward to the New Year.
> 
> Good day.


You too Nic! You going to see our favorite barefoot Irish fiddle babe in Macon? We are seriously thinking about it for our Anniversary. The GPBS $250 donation deal is really tempting... CD, DVD, tickets, and a backstage meet and greet with said Celtic Wimmens


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2010)

Soooo many posts, tooooo much info since I was here a couple hours ago.

Thus I will just say eeeeeek no coffee!!!,  teeth no lippin' that one, garden hose nononono, vacation over=bad, bbq is always good boss usually good, new year's just around the courner.

morning all !!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 29, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good moring all,  Hope everyone has got coffee this morning. We ran out at work.
> 
> I proably do not need it any way.



Sounds like some poor planning...



Capt Quirk said:


> That's a bummer... did ya have a good one?



Yes sir!  Went to the Smoky Mountains.  Had at least 6" of snow up there!  Took my son sledding for the first time.  He loved it!  But with that snow, a lot of the roads were closed, so we never made it to Cades Cove.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sounds like some poor planning...




Yup,  but time to make lemonade.

Supply run on company time.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sounds like some poor planning...



No kidding!



OutFishHim said:


> Yes sir!  Went to the Smoky Mountains.  Had at least 6" of snow up there!  Took my son sledding for the first time.  He loved it!  But with that snow, a lot of the roads were closed, so we never made it to Cades Cove.


Fun is fun, even if you don't get to do all that you plan. But I have to say, the thought of snow just makes me ache... and not in a good way!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 29, 2010)

good morning everybody , gotta work two days this week


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning Mud... how ya doin?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 29, 2010)

are we having fun yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> are we having fun yet?



we had permission to start?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> are we having fun yet?



NO.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> are we having fun yet?


Almost


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> NO.



X2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2010)

It is hump day and getting close to the downhill wheeeeeee side.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 29, 2010)

Its my Friday! Sitting in on the Gamecocks press conference tomorrow, and going to the Chik Fil A bowl on Friday. Gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Its my Friday! Sitting in on the Gamecocks press conference tomorrow, and going to the Chik Fil A bowl on Friday. Gonna be a good weekend.


Sounds like you have your plans worked out


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 29, 2010)

4 more hours then its 4 days off.  Maybe some dirt bike riding is long over due.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning Snowy


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> 4 more hours then its 4 days off.  Maybe some dirt bike riding is long over due.



Morning RM. Come the warmer weather, i'll be missing riding again  I need another bike!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Mornin Quirk!

Mornin Kim!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

How ya doing GoatGirl?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Feelin better!!! Just waitin on some motivation to kick in  How yall doin?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

Waiting on motivation too. Was all ready to shut it down, when Full Throttle Sallon came on. The wife has a new addiction, so when it started recording, it cost me that initial bit of inertia I had worked so hard to build up 

Son #1 is watching it now, and I think he's hooked on it too now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2010)

Mernin Woodyite Drivelers. Finally done with all of the family visit's for Christmas. Love em' all, but it will certainly be nice to get settled back into a normal routine.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Woodyite Drivelers. Finally done with all of the family visit's for Christmas. Love em' all, but it will certainly be nice to get settled back into a normal routine.



Normal? What's that?

Morning Miguel


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Waiting on motivation too. Was all ready to shut it down, when Full Throttle Sallon came on. The wife has a new addiction, so when it started recording, it cost me that initial bit of inertia I had worked so hard to build up
> 
> Son #1 is watching it now, and I think he's hooked on it too now...


 always nice to take a bit and just relax 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Woodyite Drivelers. Finally done with all of the family visit's for Christmas. Love em' all, but it will certainly be nice to get settled back into a normal routine.


Hey Bro  Aint it though! I'm almost looking forward to school being back in... gets me movin earlier, and back on a set schedule!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

Mornin Schnowy and Michelle... I mean Miguel.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, you to spock!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Schnowy and Michelle... I mean Miguel.



Mey Hatty! errr, Hey Matty   Have a good Christmas?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

That's Quirk to you, FryCook


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mey Hatty! errr, Hey Matty   Have a good Christmas?



yeah it was great.  Spent lots of time with all of the family and everyone got lots of goodies. 

You?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah it was great.  Spent lots of time with all of the family and everyone got lots of goodies.
> 
> You?



Same here  Was a great time, enjoyed it for sure!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh REEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> pictures for ya
> View attachment 576406
> ...


 NIiiiiiiice!!!!!  Lil D came out yesterday & fell in love with Doobie but wasn't too impressed with JoJo  kids, ya just never know!!
Morning Folks  ooooppsss, AFTERNOON!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs. Weather is turning back warm.
 We go from snow balls to beach balls, an back an fourth.
 Little wonder folkz are sickski. Well, work time is approaching at a rapid pace. Me could go bust big hog on Thursday. Need mo meat an fast! Running low. Get well soon Keebster.        Later.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs. Weather is turning back warm.
> We go from snow balls to beach balls, an back an fourth.
> Little wonder folkz are sickski. Well, work time is approaching at a rapid pace. Me could go bust big hog on Thursday. Need mo meat an fast! Running low. Get well soon Keebster.        Later.


Yep, this mess is running rampant, I think I'm "some" better today! Thanks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

HEY KEEEEBBBBSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> HEY KEEEEBBBBSSSS!!!!!


HEY BADBOOOYYYYYY!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Home early and ready for a nap. Then i'll get the new battery in the 4-wheeler.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEY BADBOOOYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Home early and ready for a nap. Then i'll get the new battery in the 4-wheeler.


most excellent plan!!



BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> most excellent plan!!



well, never mind. Bubbette is sick and my co-workers little boy is puking his guts out, so i guess i'm heading back to work so he can take junior to the doctor. Just waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, never mind. Bubbette is sick and my co-workers little boy is puking his guts out, so i guess i'm heading back to work so he can take junior to the doctor. Just waiting for confirmation.


Timmay's minnieme???  Aaawww, and now Bubbette toooo???


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Timmay's minnieme???  Aaawww, and now Bubbette toooo???



No, dear. Different co-worker.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, scratch the adorable kid, "Bullet" off the list.   Finally Ian finds an animal that he enjoys, he even named her gah


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, dear. Different co-worker.


Oh, ok, still hate it for them......... AND Bubbette.



SnowHunter said:


> Well, scratch the adorable kid, "Bullet" off the list.   Finally Ian finds an animal that he enjoys, he even named her gah


Oh noo!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, ok, still hate it for them......... AND Bubbette.
> 
> 
> Oh noo!!!



Yeah, I'm just beyond anything right now, it was partly my fault.  Ugh, Ugh, ugh. 


It wasn't Splat though


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, never mind. Bubbette is sick and my co-workers little boy is puking his guts out, so i guess i'm heading back to work so he can take junior to the doctor. Just waiting for confirmation.



Aww dang Wingman, can't catch a breather, can ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well it's official, Doctor says I'm going to be fine   and NO my head isn't up where my wife has said it's been all this time.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's official, Doctor says I'm going to be fine   and NO my head isn't up where my wife has said it's been all this time.



  


glad to hear all is well


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's official, Doctor says I'm going to be fine   and NO my head isn't up where my wife has said it's been all this time.



They needed a scope to confirm it though. 

Bubbette is in bed so me and Woozer are gonna crash on the couch. Buddy's wife is coming home to take the sick kid to the doctor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2010)

3 more nights, off the weekend, start days on Monday.



RuttNBuck and my nephew went and scouted some new family land yesterday, came up on a drove of some of the prettiest, blackest hogs you've ever seen, nephew missed twice.  Also located LOTS of ducks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2010)

nap time . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 more nights, off the weekend, start days on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> RuttNBuck and my nephew went and scouted some new family land yesterday, came up on a drove of some of the prettiest, blackest hogs you've ever seen, nephew missed twice.  Also located LOTS of ducks!!



I'm off call the last half of January. Just sayin' the ducks need cullin'.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm off call the last half of January. Just sayin' the ducks need cullin'.....



Will call you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will call you.



I love you, man. 

Well, things are going downhill. Bubbette is sick, Jenny is sick, co-workers are sick, and now i feel a sore throa coming on. Not good.....


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, ok, still hate it for them......... AND Bubbette





rhbama3 said:


> I love you, man.
> 
> Well, things are going downhill. Bubbette is sick, Jenny is sick, co-workers are sick, and now i feel a sore throa coming on. Not good.....



Jenny had a cold during Christmas. She's better, but all those hours in a closed up car did it's work. Mini Me is the only well one right now, and she's using hand sanitizer hourly to stay that way. I think she's considering lysoling the rest of us.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

I certainly hope somebody is heavily using some Lysol in this forum... too many sick and diseased in here


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I certainly hope somebody is heavily using some Lysol in this forum... too many sick and diseased in here



I just drink my ailments into submission. Don't taste as bad as lysol either


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 29, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I certainly hope somebody is heavily using some Lysol in this forum... too many sick and diseased in here



Lysol????  

Peroxide.....Betadine.....Amoxicillin.....BLEACH!!!!!



Combine.....add gasoline....stir....spray......!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Lysol????
> 
> Peroxide.....Betadine.....Amoxicillin.....BLEACH!!!!!
> 
> ...



Livin dangerously as always I see


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

So far, we've mostly been healthy, and I would really like to keep it that way. I ain't taking any chances, I'm even wearing a mask and gloves while reading here


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> So far, we've mostly been healthy, and I would really like to keep it that way. I ain't taking any chances, I'm even wearing a mask and gloves while reading here



So that ain't normal attire for you


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> So that ain't normal attire for you



Let's leave my normal attire outta this


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Let's leave my normal attire outta this



Done


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Livin dangerously as always I see



Dumbly is a more apropo statement!

(My apologies if I musspelled....Germag.....I know you read this!)


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 29, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwEqEBimjy8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwEqEBimjy8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dumbly is a more apropo statement!
> 
> (My apologies if I musspelled....Germag.....I know you read this!)



That's how I always live  Glad to see your spellin is improvin too


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Howdy seth


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 29, 2010)

Doing a fly by to say Hey ya'll....Hope everyone is doing good... Took my 8 yr old nephew hunting today for the first time ever...Man i wish ya'll could have seen his face when that lil 4 pointer came in the field..He was begging me to shoot it so he could touch it..He still doesn't understand that isn't legal.. then something ran 2 does by us.. they were going so fast i didn't have time to get the gun up.. just enough time to show them to Steven.. It was a blessed day.. Got another child into hunting!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 29, 2010)

They start installing our hardwood floors tomorrow! 

The downside is we have to move all the furniture and stuff out of Bubba's study and part of the living room.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy seth



howdy back at ya


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 29, 2010)

Who's that hiding down there? I'm betting on Snowie!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> They start installing our hardwood floors tomorrow!
> 
> The downside is we have to move all the furniture and stuff out of Bubba's study and part of the living room.



That sounds lots like work


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Who's that hiding down there? I'm betting on Snowie!



Hope it ain't seth


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> They start installing our hardwood floors tomorrow!
> 
> The downside is we have to move all the furniture and stuff out of Bubba's study and part of the living room.



That's cool as all get out!!!!!


Wait a minute.......What's a 'study'?


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hope it ain't seth



idjit u interupted my music listenin


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Who's that hiding down there? I'm betting on Snowie!



  

Evenin Chuck


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Chuck



What????
Blow your cover????

Oh.....btw.....spankins just...well... well..........don't scare me!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> That's cool as all get out!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.......What's a 'study'?



The place where bamer hides when work is a goin on 



Seth carter said:


> idjit u interupted my music listenin



Sorry bout that. Punch in another dollar and lissen again


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 29, 2010)

I like spankins!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The place where bamer hides when work is a goin on
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that. Punch in another dollar and lissen again




Someone said "BAMA"?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Now Aimees really sick 

Im out for the night.. ugh, crappy day all around


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

Evenin Folks....just got back from the woods. Finally put some deer meat in the freezer, small (100 lb) doe.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Folks....just got back from the woods. Finally put some deer meat in the freezer, small (100 lb) doe.



And you ain't sick? Wow...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Someone said "BAMA"?



Hewwo Bugsy! 
I've got entirely too much stuff and i don't feel like moving any of it with this cold/flu/? coming on. Can't they install the wood floor without having to move the furniture? You know, just sling glue underneath and slide the panels in?
This sux....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Now Aimees really sick
> 
> Im out for the night.. ugh, crappy day all around


 sorry sista, hope she feels better soon!  I'm drinking your recipe now, honestly?  NOT as bad as I was thinking!!  I sure hope it works, I wanna go hunting something TERRIBLE!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Folks....just got back from the woods. Finally put some deer meat in the freezer, small (100 lb) doe.



WTG Chief!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sorry sista, hope she feels better soon!  I'm drinking your recipe now, honestly?  NOT as bad as I was thinking!!  I sure hope it works, I wanna go hunting something TERRIBLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WTG Chief!!!!!



Thanks Darlin You still under the weather??? Hurrup and get better....

Yeah...I was beginning to wonder if I would even get the opportunity this season....thankfully I did


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Keebs ya could just do the couggh like I used to when I had one and wanted to go. Take an extra jacket and kinda half roll it. When you gotta cough just put it over your face and it muffles the sound.  Kinda primitive but I've used it with good results before.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Folks....just got back from the woods. Finally put some deer meat in the freezer, small (100 lb) doe.



Yeeee hawwwwwww


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Keebs ya could just do the couggh like I used to when I had one and wanted to go. Take an extra jacket and kinda half roll it. When you gotta cough just put it over your face and it muffles the sound.  Kinda primitive but I've used it with good results before.



......OR.......you could just do what Jared does when he's with me in a stand.......cough out LOUD


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yeeee hawwwwwww



Almost had another one tonight, before I came home(work tomorrow), but it was a spike and guest @ QDM club.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> That's cool as all get out!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.......What's a 'study'?



The study is where my hoarding husband puts all his junk. If we can find space for all this junk, then the rest of the house will be a piece of cake!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Darlin You still under the weather??? Hurrup and get better....
> 
> Yeah...I was beginning to wonder if I would even get the opportunity this season....thankfully I did


I'ma drinking Snowy's concoction, hoping to sweat it out tonight!



Hankus said:


> Keebs ya could just do the couggh like I used to when I had one and wanted to go. Take an extra jacket and kinda half roll it. When you gotta cough just put it over your face and it muffles the sound.  Kinda primitive but I've used it with good results before.


yeah, was told that trick today too, may do that too.



Jeff C. said:


> ......OR.......you could just do what Jared does when he's with me in a stand.......cough out LOUD


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost had another one tonight, before I came home(work tomorrow), but it was a spike and guest @ QDM club.



Well dang Yeller it was almost worth not bein invited again though weren't it


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hewwo Bugsy!
> I've got entirely too much stuff and i don't feel like moving any of it with this cold/flu/? coming on. Can't they install the wood floor without having to move the furniture? You know, just sling glue underneath and slide the panels in?
> This sux....



I sowwy. 

The kids and I woke up Monday feeling like crap. We're "okay" today but I'm achey.  I've got three more days of antibiotics so I know it's just a bug. Of course the kids feel better now. 

I still have ONE tonsil (the left in case anyone is interested ) that hurts like heck. Not sure what that's all about but we can't see anything wrong with it. One. Just one. 

Hopefully you guys will be better soon.  


Let's see, yesterday spent all day having tires put on my Honda and Harley's Trooper. 

Tomorrow, taking the car to the muffler place to have the new catalytic converter put on it. 

I've managed to knit enough hats to keep this campfire warm all winter long.

Time in the woods this vacation - 0.  

I should make it there Friday though.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> 
> The kids and I woke up Monday feeling like crap. We're "okay" today but I'm achey.  I've got three more days of antibiotics so I know it's just a bug. Of course the kids feel better now.
> 
> ...


 So much for "time off", huh bugsy??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'ma drinking Snowy's concoction, hoping to sweat it out tonight!
> 
> 
> yeah, was told that trick today too, may do that too.



Hope it does the trick.... Been quite a few folks ill lately. My buddy that I was hunting with was ill with a stomach bug, but we still managed to get out yesterday and today


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well dang Yeller it was almost worth not bein invited again though weren't it



 Funny you should say that.....As a guest I'm not allowed to kill a Buck...period. Last year, the last day of the season I killed a big 'ol nanny doe, that had already shed her antlers


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> 
> The kids and I woke up Monday feeling like crap. We're "okay" today but I'm achey.  I've got three more days of antibiotics so I know it's just a bug. Of course the kids feel better now.
> 
> ...



My house is trashed, work schedule is buiding up toward the end of the week, still need to put the 4 wheeler battery in, feeling sickly, i  have GOT to get out of here and get some quality tree time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My house is trashed, work schedule is buiding up toward the end of the week, still need to put the 4 wheeler battery in, feeling sickly, i  have GOT to get out of here and get some quality tree time!



Mannnn.....you aren't kidding!!!! I hadn't been in a tree since last year......I needed that BAAAAAAAAD


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on the Doe, Jeff! I forgot to add that on my last post. It's looking like this will be the only weekend i get to deer hunt before season goes out. I'm on call next week, and the week after i head to montgomery to watch a play at the Alabama Shakespeare Festival called "Bear Country". Yes, it's about Bear Bryant.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Folks....just got back from the woods. Finally put some deer meat in the freezer, small (100 lb) doe.



Congrats Jeff!  

I sure do wanna put one down. I've been craving some summer sausage and cubed vension bad lately. 




Keebs said:


> So much for "time off", huh bugsy??



Oh well, it gave the kids time to chill and allowed me to get a lot of things done that I would've had to do during lunch or take off early for. 

Hope you get better soon Keebs.  I hate that you're sick. 





rhbama3 said:


> My house is trashed, work schedule is buiding up toward the end of the week, still need to put the 4 wheeler battery in, feeling sickly, i  have GOT to get out of here and get some quality tree time!



Agreed. I gotta get out this weekend.  

Good time to call tomorrow? Text?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the Doe, Jeff! I forgot to add that on my last post. It's looking like this will be the only weekend i get to deer hunt before season goes out. I'm on call next week, and the week after i head to montgomery to watch a play at the Alabama Shakespeare Festival called "Bear Country". Yes, it's about Bear Bryant.



You gonna make it to the Frontier Festival?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You gonna make it to the Frontier Festival?



On call, but i do plan to go there that weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the Doe, Jeff! I forgot to add that on my last post. It's looking like this will be the only weekend i get to deer hunt before season goes out. I'm on call next week, and the week after i head to montgomery to watch a play at the Alabama Shakespeare Festival called "Bear Country". Yes, it's about Bear Bryant.





turtlebug said:


> Congrats Jeff!
> 
> I sure do wanna put one down. I've been craving some summer sausage and cubed vension bad lately.
> 
> ...



Thanks Y'all....hope ALL of you get to feelin' better real soon and are able to Harvest some meat, and if nothin' else, Quality time in the woods


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm heading to bed. See ya'll at some point tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm heading to bed. See ya'll at some point tomorrow.



I'm whooped too....Night bama....get well soon. 

Night folks....


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm whooped too....Night bama....get well soon.
> 
> Night folks....



Me three. I've knitted 4.5 hats today and I'm too danged tired to make it an even 5 tonight. 

See yall tomorrow. G'night everyone.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm heading to bed. See ya'll at some point tomorrow.





Jeff C. said:


> I'm whooped too....Night bama....get well soon.
> 
> Night folks....





turtlebug said:


> Me three. I've knitted 4.5 hats today and I'm too danged tired to make it an even 5 tonight.
> 
> See yall tomorrow. G'night everyone.


Niterzzz Folks, chugging some more Snowypunch & gonna call it a night myself.............. I'm gonna beat this mess yet!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

morning folks....1115 pm wake up call and still at work,leaving at 11 unless they nail my foot to the floor ( then I just may cut the foot off)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2010)

If they nail your foot to the floor will you just run around 







in circles?

morning jm.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If they nail your foot to the floor will you just run around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They tell me I exceed the weight limit per square inch on the raised floor so they can't nail me down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2010)

What was the big computer emergency?  Did someone forget to turn the printer on or forget to check the cables?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What was the big computer emergency?  Did someone forget to turn the printer on or forget to check the cables?



hard drive failed that contained the operating system....No big deal just takes time to reinstall it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2010)

have you gotten your go juice this AM?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> have you gotten your go juice this AM?



I have thanks...Did I forget to make a new pot.....Sorry about that..... bad Mikey bad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2010)

You know I made one.  Should we make a fresh one for the late arrivals?  Probably put them in a better mood.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Coffee don't affect my mood much. If you want me in a good mood then ya better spike it 

Mornin


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 30, 2010)

Mornin'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Coffee don't affect my mood much. If you want me in a good mood then ya better spike it
> 
> Mornin



enhancement can be good.

morning OFH


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'



Morning 



Hankus said:


> Coffee don't affect my mood much. If you want me in a good mood then ya better spike it
> 
> Mornin



Consider it done



gobbleinwoods said:


> You know I made one.  Should we make a fresh one for the late arrivals?  Probably put them in a better mood.



we should but lets be mean and replace the regular w/ decaf...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin'....thanks but have my own---Hi test brew!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'....thanks but have my own---Hi test brew!!!



Morning Jeff.....Hows everything in your neck of da woods


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Jeff.....Hows everything in your neck of da woods



Purty good....except that I have to work today and tomorrow, but I'm not complainin, just would've preferred stayin in the deer woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

Mornin Jeff, Mike, Gobblin, Hankus and whoever that eskimo chick is..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Jeff, Mike, Gobblin, Hankus and whoever that eskimo chick is..



Mornin' Miguel ....yeah, she looks COLD

Catch up with y'all later, gotta get ready to go!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 30, 2010)

Yo...  wazzup fellow woodyites..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo... wazzup fellow woodyites..


 
Hey Kim. I like that new bike you have in your avatar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good....except that I have to work today and tomorrow, but I'm not complainin, just would've preferred stayin in the deer woods.



that would be the preferred way to spend a few days....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Jeff, Mike, Gobblin, Hankus and whoever that eskimo chick is..





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...  wazzup fellow woodyites..





Hooked On Quack said:


>




Morning all.....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Headin to the home of the world record bass


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning all, Happy New Years to ya, and hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Mornin 101


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning everybody


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Mornin Quirk


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 30, 2010)

bleh....slept too late 

Mornin Yall


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> bleh....slept too late
> 
> Mornin Yall



heya snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 30, 2010)

Mornin Mike 

How ya doin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Mernin snowy


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Sleeping too late is purely a matter of opinion


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Sleeping too late is purely a matter of opinion



Yup


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Drivelers must be hidin today or somethin


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Not hiding, surfing  Getting ready to shut it down though. Keep it entertaining while I'm gone, and I'll catch y'all tonight


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike
> 
> How ya doin



Trying to recover from work overload!!!!...Hoping to get some fishing this weekend,but we will see


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Drivelers must be hidin today or somethin



Or something.
Just got back from running the 4-wheeler around the block. It runs like a dream with the new battery in it!
Got 3 guys laying the new hardwood and the kitchen looks like something out of the TV show "hoarders" with all the stuff from 2 rooms stacked in there.
Bubbette is still under the weather but i feel a whole lot better today.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad ya feel better bamer, hope miz Bubbette ain't far behind in that aspect.

Did the neighborhood hide when they heard ya comin  or do accidents just run to the female side of your house


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Glad ya feel better bamer, hope miz Bubbette ain't far behind in that aspect.
> 
> Did the neighborhood hide when they heard ya comin  or do accidents just run to the female side of your house



Didn't see a soul, so i guess they was hiding.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Glad ya feel better bamer, hope miz Bubbette ain't far behind in that aspect.
> 
> Did the neighborhood hide when they heard ya comin  or do accidents just run to the female side of your house



Only one female accident prone in this household, and she got it straight from her dad!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Only one female accident prone in this household, and she got it straight from her dad!



Interesting, very interesting


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubba's lookin' for a new pond pump. Guess it's time to charge the camera battery.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 30, 2010)

afternoon folks and hope everyone has a very Happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Tain't much dribbling going on these days??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't much dribbling going on these days??



Quacker!
I guess they are hunting, fishing, cutting hair, fixing koi ponds, stacking furniture, tying jigs, running from da law, hiding from da spouses, laid up ill, gone shopping, or just got something better to do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Quacker!
> I guess they are hunting, fishing, cutting hair, fixing koi ponds, stacking furniture, tying jigs, running from da law, hiding from da spouses, laid up ill, gone shopping, or just got something better to do.






Sounds like "they" need to get a life  . . .



Off to shower then work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like "they" need to get a life  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Off to shower then work.



Have fun, bro!


----------



## Buck (Dec 30, 2010)

Post #5 & 6 ...   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=593395


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Buck said:


> Post #5 & 6 ...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=593395



It is ironic isn't it?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It is ironic isn't it?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

Buck said:


> Post #5 & 6 ...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=593395



You beat me to it,I was gonna mention something about a pot and kettle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Buck said:


> Post #5 & 6 ...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=593395





rhbama3 said:


> It is ironic isn't it?





boneboy96 said:


>






Oh Laaaaaawd!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaawd!!



I miss "skipper".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I miss "skipper".









Later ya'll, headed to da mines!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later ya'll, headed to da mines!!



I got called in today


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I got called in today




We missed you at lunch today.

Doing it again next week though.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> We missed you at lunch today.
> 
> Doing it again next week though.



I seen the thread,and was just gonna show up,but a guy at the plant got sick and I'm working his shift from noon-midnight


----------



## Buck (Dec 30, 2010)

My bad on lunch today.  I forgot all about it and my phone was in the bedroom when AJ tried to call..


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 30, 2010)

No worries.  We are going to do it again next week as well so Steve can get in on the act too.

I can always eat more oysters.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> No worries.  We are going to do it again next week as well so Steve can get in on the act too.
> 
> I can always eat more oysters.



cool,I do my best to make it and Buck better come to


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

none of the oyster bars around here are very good. 

Time for Boneboy to lock and load Stingmusic's "Whats a Driveler" thread. This one is almost into the final turn.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 30, 2010)

Got a few more posts to go yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Got a few more posts to go yet.



I know but we've got 3 mod sharks circling already. Always fun to see which one pushes the red button first. 
I guess i'm gonna tie a few more jigs and figure out what's for supper.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 30, 2010)

Not circling, just giving Jeff and Buck a hard time for not showing up for lunch today.

By the time it gets to 999 I will be off at dinner.

Got the wife's friend from Charleston coming in with her boyfriend tonight.  They are going to the bowl game tomorrow night and are using our house as their hotel.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know but we've got 3 mod sharks circling already. Always fun to see which one pushes the red button first.
> I guess i'm gonna tie a few more jigs and figure out what's for supper.



I had leftover porkchops


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Not circling, just giving Jeff and Buck a hard time for not showing up for lunch today.
> 
> By the time it gets to 999 I will be off at dinner.
> 
> Got the wife's friend from Charleston coming in with her boyfriend tonight.  They are going to the bowl game tomorrow night and are using our house as their hotel.



Trying to get the gang together here in Sowega is like trying to herd cats. Every now and then we can get a group together for supper at Blackbeard's but lunch time is usually impossible.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to get the gang together here in Sowega is like trying to herd cats. Every now and then we can get a group together for supper at Blackbeard's but lunch time is usually impossible.



Usually no problem for the oyster king gang,Jason usually posts it and we all show up.
But I just order the fried shrimp


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Closest thing to oysters here is Capt D's


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Usually no problem for the oyster king gang,Jason usually posts it and we all show up.
> But I just order the fried shrimp



That's because you are a candy-butt!    

The fish sandwich is pretty good too.  I couldn't even finish mine today.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> That's because you are a candy-butt!



When it comes to oysters,....I agree


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Closest thing to oysters here is Capt D's





Try Palace Meat Market, best there is!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know but we've got 3 mod sharks circling already. Always fun to see which one pushes the red button first.
> I guess i'm gonna tie a few more jigs and figure out what's for supper.



Do they get extra notches on the keyboard?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try Palace Meat Market, best there is!!



Where's that at? Restaurant, deli, or store?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Where's that at? Restaurant, deli, or store?





Store, just moved over by Forehand's sporting goods,  road behind hospital.  478 232 7690 ask for Michael!!  Same place steaks came from at FPG.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds interesting, I'll check it out. You and the missus still sick?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Evenin' Dribblers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Sounds interesting, I'll check it out. You and the missus still sick?




I'm good, she's alot better, thanks.





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Dribblers





Hiya finger pokers Dad!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm good, she's alot better, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 How ya doin there Mr. BIGSHOT???  

Glad to hear Ms. dawn is doin' OK 

I heard about Jared eyeballin' some little 20 yr old gal at the deer camp the other day, needless to say I got a little nervous


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Jeffro



Hey Capt....how yous doin tonight???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How ya doin there Mr. BIGSHOT???
> 
> Glad to hear Ms. dawn is doin' OK
> 
> I heard about Jared eyeballin' some little 20 yr old gal at the deer camp the other day, needless to say I got a little nervous





You ain't da one that should be a "little" nervous!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't da one that should be a "little" nervous!!



 TRUE.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't da one that should be a "little" nervous!!



I only got one side of the story, but Jared told me, she couldn't keep her eyes off of him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I only got one side of the story, but Jared told me, she couldn't keep her eyes off of him



Just tell him to keep his hands in his pockets . . .



Go Jared GOOOOOO!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2010)

It's mani-pedi time. 


I'm drying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It's mani-pedi time.
> 
> 
> I'm drying.





Hi!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!



Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey





Check yo PM's !!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo PM's !!





INCOMING......


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> INCOMING......




How'd you do that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> INCOMING......






WOW!!  I didn't know you had a tattoo there??


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wanted to stop in and see how everyone was doing...Hope you all are planning a enjoyable but safe New Years...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> How'd you do that?



She's got skillzzzzzzzz!!!





huntinglady74 said:


> Wanted to stop in and see how everyone was doing...Hope you all are planning a enjoyable but safe New Years...





Hiya HL, gotta work all night tomorrow. WHOOT!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Quack well don't work to hard then..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Sorry to hear that Quack well don't work to hard then..


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2010)

what up folks.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 30, 2010)

slip said:


> what up folks.



Smiley face with a mallet???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

slip said:


> what up folks.



Hey Cody!!





huntinglady74 said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> How'd you do that?



Ancient Chinese Secret... number 12.   

(Look at the codes at the top of the reply box.  )





Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW!!  I didn't know you had a tattoo there??



You goober.     

I'm tat free.  

Wanna see my scars though?   





slip said:


> what up folks.



SLIPSTER! You gonna be at Chehaw?  



Hey HL74.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ancient Chinese Secret... number 12.
> 
> (Look at the codes at the top of the reply box.  )
> 
> ...



Thought you would never ask.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ancient Chinese Secret... number 12.
> 
> (Look at the codes at the top of the reply box.  )
> 
> ...





Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Smiley face with a mallet???


indeed madam, indeed.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Cody!!


Morin Mill



turtlebug said:


> SLIPSTER! You gonna be at Chehaw?



gunna try.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

4 more post to go . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought you would never ask.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!!



You two got some weird thing for middle-aged fat knees or something?   

   





slip said:


> indeed madam, indeed.
> 
> Morin Mill
> 
> ...



Good, Keebs and I will bring our whips again.... just in case.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You two got some weird thing for middle-aged fat knees or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Mebbe . . .


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good, Keebs and I will bring our whips again.... just in case.



_sweeeeeet_




uh, i mean ... OH NO


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 30, 2010)

1000


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> 1000



No soup for you!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 30, 2010)

How did I know Bob would be the "Hatchet Man" on this thread?


----------

